# Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000



## Schuschek (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, sind am Wochenende durch Zufall auf die Branzino gestoßen. Optisch ein absoluter Leckerbissen. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle gemacht. Ist sie Ihr Geld wert?


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Frag mal den hier 



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Welche Stella hattest Du denn ne 4000er?? Wenn es die 4000er war, dann hat die "neue schwarze Daiwa" (übrigens heißt das Teil Morethan Branzino) genau das gleiche Gewicht Ich fische Beide und könnte im Moment nicht sagen, welche die Bessere ist
> 
> Martin


----------



## Schuschek (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Danke Martin für die schnelle und ausfürliche Antwort. Hatte gesehen das sie im 2008er Daiwa Katalog jetzt auch für deutsche Händler zu bekommen ist.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Ziegenbein (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Was soll das gute Stück den Kosten?


----------



## Dlord (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

hi,
also in japan kostet sie so um die 350 Euro. 
in deutschland sicher ein Huni mehr. 

mfg


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Dlord schrieb:


> hi,
> also in japan kostet sie so um die 350 Euro.
> in deutschland sicher ein Huni mehr.
> 
> mfg




ein Hunni? Wovon träumst du denn :q
Beim Händler hier, liegt die Rolle für 780€ (Siebenhundertundachtzig). 


Auch beim Japanimport wird sie ~450€ kosten, da man noch Porto/Zoll/Steuer draufrechnen darf.


----------



## pêcheur67 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Es gibt sie auch schon für 699,- EUR 
Was für ein Schnäppchen :q

Ich stehe zwar generell auf qualitativ hochwertiges Angelzeug, aber irgendwo hörts auf. #d

Da kann ich einige gute Rollen kaputtangeln bis das rüberkommt.
Andererseits ist das neue DAIWA Teil wohl von der Auflagemenge her auch nur für die absoluten Freaks gedacht. #h


----------



## Schuschek (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Na dann sind eure Händler absolute Halsabschneider. Im Daiwa Katalog ist die Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung bei 595€. E-Spule bei 239€
Gewicht 280g, Übersetzung 4,8:1, 0,30mm/185m


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hmm... naja ich denke mal 500€ wäre ein Preis der ok wäre. Für die 50€ mehr als was die in japan kostet, hat man dafür ne nette und einfache Garantie - wobei die Japaner wahrscheinlich schneller sind.


----------



## Dlord (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



> Auch beim Japanimport wird sie ~450€ kosten, da man noch Porto/Zoll/Steuer draufrechnen darf



das ist richtig ! blank kostet sie laut japan 58,800 Yen - das sind
umgerechnet 350 Euro!


----------



## push357 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@ Martin Obelt

Du hast die Branzino doch aus Japan kommen lassen. Was hat der Spass den zusätzlich an Steuern und Gebühren gekostet. Spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken so ein hübsches Teil zu bestellen.

Danke schonmal für die Info

Gruß Marc


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Auch beim Japanimport wird sie ~450€ kosten, da man noch Porto/Zoll/Steuer draufrechnen darf.



Das dürfte es recht gut treffen, vielleicht liegt sie auch 5-10€ drunter. 

Du kannst dir das auch einfach ausrechnen:
(Ware+Porto) X 1,037 = verzollt
verzollt X 1,19 = Endwert

Die 3,7% sind die Zollgebühren und die 19% ist die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. 


Porto liegt bei 10-20€ je nach Gewicht (Pappe muss man ja auch einplanen). Die Morethan wi schon fast 300g - mit etwas Pappe biste da drüber also dürfte es mehr als 10€ werden. Dass kannste aber auf der Seite von "EMS" nachgucken, die die Preise sind.


----------



## Starcrunch (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Joa, ein wirklich schönes Röllchen.

Liegt der Kurbelgriff denn gut in der Hand? Der wirkt irgendwie sehr unhandlich. Zumindest auf den Bildern.


----------



## Dlord (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

wegen dem preis , ich hab bei mir in der nähe nen händler gefunden der würde so um die 450 € verlangen.


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Der Preis ist gut, viel günstiger kriegste die drüben auch nicht (und wenn dann sind's vielleicht 10€ oder so). Dafür haste hier die Garantie beim Händler, was auch ne Masse wert ist.


----------



## Dlord (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

genau das hat er mir auch erklärt , 
vorallem will ich mir auch ne neue holen. 
ich schwanke zwischen stella und branzino. 
meine händler meinte halt noch wenn an den 
rollen mal was dran sein sollte , dann ist man 
bei daiwa auf jedenfall besser dran. also
mit der garantie usw. da es bei shimano schon mal 
länger dauern kann :-(

mfg


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Alleine schon wegen der Garantie,würd ich sie hier kaufen und der Preis ist doch super.

Zu Shimano, die letzte Rolle die zu Shimano ging war eine Technium und nach 14 Tagen war sie wieder da.

Martin


----------



## push357 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Dlord schrieb:


> wegen dem preis , ich hab bei mir in der nähe nen händler gefunden der würde so um die 450 € verlangen.


 

Moin

Hat dieser Händler auch einen Namen? #h


----------



## Dlord (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

klar hat der nen namen 

hier http://www.angelparadies-fl.de/

am besten anrufen und danach fragen , da er sie 
noch nicht im laden hat muss er sie wahrscheinlich 
bestellen. 

mfg


----------



## push357 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Kennst du den Laden etwa? Ich hab mir schon überlegt am Wochenende mal hinzufahren. Bim mal wieder im Frankenlande und da wärs nich weit....


----------



## Dlord (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> *Der *soll die Branzino für 450 Euronen haben - das würde ich mir aber vorher schriftlich geben lassen!!!



ich hab es mir schriftlich geben lassen *gg* 
das problem ist nur das er keinen online shop hat , 
und die meisten hinfahren müssen :-(


----------



## Dlord (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

hmmm die red arc wollte er mir auch schon andrehen - 
aber damals , müsste jetzt lügen so um die 85 euro. 

vielleicht sind das ja auch freundschaftspreise , da ich 
dort öfter im laden bin und mit dem laber. |bla:

aber wie gesagt , ich hab mal aus interesse nach der 
branzino gefragt , da hat er in seiner preisliste nachgesehen
, etwas in den taschenrechner eingetippt und mir nen zettel
gegeben wo branzino draufstande und 450 Euro.


----------



## uer (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



			
				m.o. schrieb:
			
		

> *Der *soll die Branzino für 450 Euronen haben - das würde ich mir aber vorher schriftlich geben lassen!!!


 ich auch :q


			
				m.o. schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das nicht so richtig glauben,


 ich auch nicht,|bigeyes zumindestens wenn die mwst. von 19% im preis schon inbegriffen sind |kopfkrat u. die rolle 100% aus deutschland ist u. nich ein import aus sonst wo her, 

also wie gesagt, 450 euronen sind hier in deuschland zur zeit ein top preis ---- fahr hin und schlag zu,


----------



## push357 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich kaufe dort aufgrund seiner "Preisgestaltung" nichts ein ich fühle mich bei NB besser aufgehoben... aber das gehört hier jetzt nicht her


 
Neugiermodus ein / Wer ist NB? /Neugiermodus aus?
Kann auch per PM sein, gehört ja nich direkt zum Thema hier.


----------



## danny877 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Servus zusammen, bin ja aufgrund meinem Malheur mit der Infinity wieder auf der Suche nach ner neuen Daiwa. Habe mal ein bisschen rum telefoniert. Die Branzino scheint es bei allen Fishermans Partnern für 470 EUR zu geben. Den Preis finde ich eigentlich ganz fair.
Evtl. gönne ich mir nächste Woche mal eine ;-)


----------



## Esox lucius (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo Martin,
wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Japan-Import aus? Wegen der Steuer etc.. Wenn du das Paket als Geschenk deklarieren läßt, dann müßte es doch beim Zoll durchgehen, so daß man keinen Einfuhrzoll etc.. bezahlt. Bei mir hat das bei einer Rolle aus dem Amiland mal hingehauen. Bitte um Antwort.
Viele Grüße


----------



## sp!nner (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Liefert der auch?? ADRESSE HER! :q
Im Ernst, 450€ hier in D für die Branzino ist Sahne! 
Mein Händler hat sie um die 600-650€,ebenfalls die Steez...

€dit:huch,ihr seit aber schnell...



danny877 schrieb:


> Die Branzino scheint es bei allen Fishermans Partnern für 470 EUR zu geben. Den Preis finde ich eigentlich ganz fair.
> Evtl. gönne ich mir nächste Woche mal eine ;-)



mein Händler ist Fishermans Partner,er hatte ganz andere Preise-aber villeicht iss ja jetzt überall n Angebot...werde mal nachfragen!


----------



## sp!nner (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Nochmal hierzu...



danny877 schrieb:


> Habe mal ein bisschen rum telefoniert. Die Branzino scheint es bei allen Fishermans Partnern für 470 EUR zu geben. Den Preis finde ich eigentlich ganz fair.



habe gerade bei meinem Händler angerufen "Fishermans Partner" ,er sagte er wüsste nichts davon und es kann auch net sein dass sie zu diesem Preis bei FP verkauft wird.
Kostet bei ihm 570€ !

Finde das ganze aber schon komisch da die Branzino und Stella in Japan etwa den gleichen Preis haben-die Branzino hier aber n Hunni mehr kostet..Daiwa,tztztz  #d


----------



## jerkfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Das mit dem "als Geschenk deklarieren" würde mich eben auch mal intressieren...!? 
Hätte wie gesagt jemanden aus den USA, der se mir dann schicken würde, bzw dann, wenns nicht geht, Anfang nächsten Jahres mitbringen könnte, wenn er nach D kommt...!

@ Martin: Welche der beiden Rollen, Branzino oder Stella, nun besser ist (besser zu meiner VHF 9' mit 75g passen würde, kannst du "soo" ez net sagen, oder!?
Du bist doch ausm Bamberger Raum, oder!? Könnte man sich da vorher evtl mal treffen, wenn ich die Sache mir der Rolle dann mal in Angriff nehmen will und mir die guten Teile mal "live" anschaun und weng deine Meinungen zu anhörn?

mfg aus Coburg
Jerkfreak


----------



## Chrizzi (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Als Geschenk musst du glaub ich nachweisen, dass das Geschenk einen Warenwert von unter 45€ oder so hat. Ansonsten musst du das auch verzollen - glaub ich... vielleicht weiß das aber einer wie das genau mit Geschenken funktioniert.


----------



## jerkfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ok, danke für den Tip...! 

Naja, dann werde ich mich mal umhören, welche Möglichkeiten es noch gibt...!? *g*

Vllt weiß hier ja noch jemand was!?


----------



## plattform7 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@jerkfreak
Das mit Geschenk würde ich lassen  Unabhängig davon, dass ich das persönlich nicht unterstütze, auch wenn ich weiß, dass mich der Vater-Staat immer und überall verar***t. Inzwischen sind die Zollbeamte auch nicht mehr so doof - aber vielleicht haste ja Glück. "Mein" Japaner hat mal eine Sendung ohne meine Einwilligung als Geschenk deklariert - die Ware ist so nicht durchgegangen - bedeutete dann für mich mehr Stress, da ich hinfahren musste usw. usw. Außerdem schläft es sich besser, wenn man das auf dem legalen Wege abwickelt


----------



## sp!nner (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@danny887

wo gibts denn jetzt die Branzino für 470 Steine??? |rolleyes
Mein FP Dealer hat sie nicht für den Preis und weiss auch nichts davon- 570€ kostet sie hier...


----------



## jerkfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@plattform: Danke dir für deinen Tip/deine Meinung, aber denke mal, das sollte jeder machen, wie ers für richtig hält...!?

@ all: Genau, und wie schaut des ez aus, mit dem Dealer im Bamberger raum da unten,wo se angeblich ja a nur 450.-€ kosten soll, gibts da ez was genaueres???
Auch die Sache mit FP würde mich mal intressieren, ob da ez was dran is, oder net...!?


----------



## danny877 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Servus zusammen,

die 470 EUR Aussage habe ich telefonisch von Fishermans Partner in Rastatt erhalten.

Zusätzlich weiss ich heute schon, dass man zum Frühjahrsfest 08 in Weil am Rhein 20 % auf alles bekommt. Bedeutet 550 abzgl. 20 % und zusätzlich noch 50 EUR gutschrift aufs Kundenkonte ab einem Wert von 500 EUR :q. Sicherlich werde ich spätestens dann eine mein Eigen nennen. Bis dato muss die Infinity Q3000 noch herhalten (mit der ich bisher aber sehr zufrieden bin)


----------



## jerkfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Optimal, dann werd ich mich auf jeden Fall mal melden, wenn ich mal wieder in Bamberger Raum komm...! Sollte dies so schnell nicht der Fall sein,dann fahr ich halt mal eben runter, wenn ich die Sache mit der Rolle dann endgültig angehen werde/die Kohle "zam hab"...! 

Sprit is ja grad recht billig, da kann ma scho eben ma weng rumfahrn...! *g* Danke schonmal für dein Angebot/Einwilligen...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



danny877 schrieb:


> Bis dato muss die Infinity Q3000 noch herhalten
> (mit der ich bisher aber sehr zufrieden bin)


Hast Du die beschädigte wieder repariert bekommen?
Ist immer interessant was mit Service zu tun hat, zumal der Daiwa-Cormoran ja gar nicht schlecht/langsam sein soll.


----------



## eastspöket (30. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du die beschädigte wieder repariert bekommen?
> Ist immer interessant was mit Service zu tun hat, zumal der Daiwa-Cormoran ja gar nicht schlecht/langsam sein soll.


 
Hallöle alle auf dieser Seite
hatte meine IQ 3000 nach ca. 380h fischen in und am Salzwasser mit deff.Schnurlaufröllchen über meinen Händler bei Daiwa einschicken lassen und bekam in kurzer Zeit dafür eine neue Rolle.(was ich von meiner Shimano Lesath nicht sagen kann,SHI.hat das mit den Reklamationen nich so ger'n)
persöhnlich finde ich das mit den superteuren Takles eh alles Sch..... Kumpel von mir fischt n'e Nummer Billiger und hatte in den letzten Jahren nix zu Reklamiern.

reingehau'n 
mfG mayk#h


----------



## danny877 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@martin
nein das passiert mir hoffentlich so schnell nicht wieder #q

@angeldet
nein die Reparatur war im Verhältnis zu einer Neuen zu teuer. Reparatur hätte 120 EUR (Kurbel + Spule) kosten sollen. Da ich nach 3 Tagen eine zweite Q3000 beim gleichen Händler kaufte, hat er mir 20 %, plus 50 EUR Guthaben für den nächsten Kauf gegeben. Die alte kaputte Q3000 habe ich für 70 EUR :q in der Bucht versteigert. Bedeutet unterm Strich hat mich der Ausrutscher 80 EUR gekostet.


----------



## Starcrunch (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

550€ für die Branzino beim Welsmichl?
Marc hat mir erzählt die kostet dort über 700€ ;+


----------



## danny877 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> 550€ für die Branzino beim Welsmichl?
> Marc hat mir erzählt die kostet dort über 700€ ;+



700? Das ist eigentlich der UVP von Daiwa?


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wie ist denn der Größenunterschied zur 4000er Stella FB???


Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hallo Uli,
> 
> beide Rollen sind gleich groß/schwer.


 
Also ist es nicht sinnvoll von der Stella zur Branzino zu wecchseln? Ich könnte meine Stella und die Aspire verticken...


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Immer schön weiter posten und vergleichen, ich kann mich noch immer nichts so richtig entscheiden...! 

(habe ja auch noch weng Zeit...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



danny877 schrieb:


> @angeldet
> nein die Reparatur war im Verhältnis zu einer Neuen zu teuer. Reparatur hätte 120 EUR (Kurbel + Spule) kosten sollen. Da ich nach 3 Tagen eine zweite Q3000 beim gleichen Händler kaufte, hat er mir 20 %, plus 50 EUR Guthaben für den nächsten Kauf gegeben. Die alte kaputte Q3000 habe ich für 70 EUR :q in der Bucht versteigert. Bedeutet unterm Strich hat mich der Ausrutscher 80 EUR gekostet.


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Da weiß man ja was einem blüht! :g
bzw. was ich feststellen mußte: Wie günstig könn(t)en rutschsichere Schuhe sein! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Also ist es nicht sinnvoll von der Stella zur Branzino zu wecchseln? Ich könnte meine Stella und die Aspire verticken...


Meinst Du da jetzt im Ernst (no smilies?) oder was ist damit los? |kopfkrat

Die Branzino hat laut Inspektionsbericht die gleiche blöde Daiwa-Klemmklammerschwachstelle, aber schwärmt weiter, |sagnix

Und wenn Chrizzi seine JP TP nicht aufkriegen sollte ...


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Die krieg ich auf... PikePauly hat die ja auch aufgekriegt. Ich denke mal das liegt nur ein dem kleinen "Stift" der in Wahrheit eine Schraube ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich seh das ja (ganz oberkritisch :g :g) unter dem Vorzeichen Wartungsbehinderung und Sollbruchstelle, das nimmt zu und macht mich |gr:
Mach mal ne Shimano RD Typ RA/RB auf ... und wieder zu. |rolleyes 

Da fällt mir nur ein: "Sag mir wo die Schrauben sind, wo sind sie geblieben , fortgetrieben wohl im Wind, oder soll'n wir unseren Rollenservice lieben ..."



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die krieg ich auf... PikePauly hat die ja auch aufgekriegt. Ich denke mal das liegt nur ein dem kleinen "Stift" der in Wahrheit eine Schraube ist.


Drück Dir die Daumen! #6


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich hab keine RA. 

Eigendlich ist das Prinzig nicht schlecht, auch wenn eine kleine Schraube das teil festhält - so kann es wenigstens nicht vonn alleine verschwinden, wenn man mal die Spule runter hat. 

Und unter der Berücksichtigung, dass es eien Schraube ist, ist es auch keine Wartungsbehinderung - ich war nur zu doof, das als Schraube zu erkennen.


----------



## Ranger (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo Leute,

gibt es inzwischen Neubesitzer der Branzino, die vielleicht einen Erfahrungsbericht zur Kaufentscheidung beitragen können???


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ranger..... also doch.....#6
viel Spass haste sie schon eingeweiht???


----------



## Ranger (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Nein Rainer. leider noch nicht! Ist nicht meine, habe nur ein Bild reingestellt um bei den Anderen den Wiedererkennungswert zu erhöhen *g*

Aber zu 95% bin ich mir sicher....


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

der preis für den du die bekommst ist wahrlich auch in Ordnung#6


----------



## danny877 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich muss noch 3-6 Wochen auf meine warten. Dann hat nämlich mein neuer Lieblingshändler Frühjahrsfest inkl. 20 % Aktion. Bedeutet für mich: 
540 EUR  abzgl. 20 % macht 432 EUR minus 50 EUR Restguthaben was man bei ihm bei Einkäufen ab 500 EUR erhält und wovon ich noch einen Gutschein über habe.
D.h. in ein paar Wochen ist sie für nur 382 EUR mein *freu*

Der Inhaber des Ladens war letzten Monat für 2 Wochen mit der Branzino in Ägypten Nilbarsche angeln. Er ist bisher voll und ganz zufrieden mit ihr.

Die Wartezeit kann ich jedoch gut überbrücken denn meine BP

Beringung: 5+1
Gewicht 248gr
Länge: 276
 - kein Schnickschnack / Schriftzüge sonstiges 

ist diese Woche gekommen und will morgen Früh endlich eingeweiht werden. Die bisherige Q3000 muss solange die Arbeit der Branzino übernehmen.


----------



## Schuschek (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wo ist denn die 20% Aktion?
Ich habe mir die Infinity Q-XP jetzt zugelegt. Feines Röllchen


----------



## danny877 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wels Michl in Weil am Rhein habe ich mitte des Jahres aufgestöbert. Sehr angenehm für mich ist die C&R Einstellung des Inhabers. Leider viel zu selten bei den Tackle Dealern in der Regio :-(

Als ich das letzte mal zufällig über sein Herbstfest erfahren habe, bin ich gleich hin und habe mir meine Q3000 gekauft.
Er meinte dann er macht jedes Jahr im Frühjahr und Herbstfest so ein Fest wo er 20% auf alles gibt. Wann aber genau das Frühjahrsfest ist weiss ich noch nicht genau und ob er auch Rollen verschickt weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hooked (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

...hab seit Ende letzten Jahres auch eine. Kann ich (bis jetzt) nur empfehlen!
Super Leichtlauf und schwere Köder lassen sich auch sehr leicht (mit wenig Kraftaufwand beim kurbeln) beschleunigen. 
Hab leider noch nix damit gedrillt.#c
Gefällt mir aber super, auch optisch:k


----------



## Ranger (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Hooked, danke für deine persönliche Einschätzung. Also läuft die Rolle auch bei dir absolut leichtgängig? 

Was hsat Du vorher gefischt?

Wo hast du die Rolle geordert und was hast Du dafür bezahlt???

Hast Du vielleicht Bilder deiner Rolle?

Grüße
Ranger


----------



## Hooked (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Habe sie bei so einem Auktionshaus erworben. Du weisst schon was ich meine.

Wollte mir schon länger mal ne Hochwertigere Rolle holen. Habe selber zuletzt ne RedArc gefischt, bin ich auch trotzdem immernoch überzeugt von.
War immer hinter einer Stella FB her, wegen des Ausverkaufs und so. Aber dann war da dieses verlockende Angebot. 

Ich sage mal, war immernoch günstiger als bei so manchem japanischen Anbieter und das aus Deutschland! Mit Garantie!   Ansonsten PN.

Bilder mach ich morgen mal oder so. 
Bis denne


----------



## Hooked (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Moin!

@Ranger
Hier sind ein paar Fotos. Sind nicht die schönsten Bilder#c(Handycam), aber immerhin ist die Rolle schön.:q

Anhang anzeigen 74719


Anhang anzeigen 74720


Anhang anzeigen 74721


Anhang anzeigen 74722


P.S. Wenn ich was gefunden habe, melde ich mich sofort...


----------



## Ranger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Hooked Konnte mich heute mit meinem heimischen Tackledealer einigen  bekomme meine süße am Freitag!


----------



## Hooked (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Verrate mir mal was!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Ranger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@hooked hast eine PM....

Deine Bilder bestätigen nocheinmal meine Wahl... Die Branzino sieht einfach nur Heiß aus....! Morgen soll sie ankommen.... *freu*


----------



## Hooked (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



> *freu*


Da hast Du allen Grund zu!:m

Wenn Du mal günstig an E-Spulen kommen solltest, PN bitte!#h

Welche Leine kommt drauf? 

Hab im Moment noch gelbe(TufXP) drauf, wird aber demnächst evtl. einer grünen(stroft) oder schwarzen (S-Line, o.ä.) weichen müssen.
Weil die Schnur eigentlich für eine andere Rolle gedacht war, ichs aber wieder nicht abwarten konnt.#: 

|kopfkratVielleicht auch doch wieder Gelb, aber dann auch Stroft.


----------



## Hooked (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

...ich finde gelb/schwarz eigentlich nicht so schick...:g


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Hooked schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal günstig an E-Spulen kommen solltest, PN bitte!#h



Der Hädnler hier hat eine Spule liegen, für nur 199€ |supergri. Da würde ich ehr den Japaner fragen, was so eine Spule kostet, hier ist das ja fast ne halbe neue Branzino.


----------



## Ranger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich könnte heulen :c Heute rief mich mein TackleDealer an:

Meine Rolle ist da (erstmal gefreut) Dann holte er tief Luft und sagte, er könne den Preis nicht machen, den er mir gestern versprochen hat!?!?!?! Jetzt kostet die Rolle wieder "normale" 550 EUR!!! #q

Was soll ich nur tun?

Bezgl. der Schnur, ich fische ausschließlich Stroft Typ3 6KG für Zander/ Typ4 8KG für Hecht. Farbe? Grau würde passen...


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Öhm nicht kaufen ?!? Bzw. woanders... Ich denk er hat das versprochen...


----------



## Hooked (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Jau! Die ham´se doch nich alle aufm Zaun! 
Ein Japaner hat sie( die E-Spule) für 199$. Ist schonmal besser, aber immernoch ein Witz. Das günstigste bisher, war sowas um 120Eus. Aber ohne Versand und Zoll etc..
Ich glaube, das lasse ich und hol mir für das Geld lieber irgendwann direkt ne "JP-TP Mgs". |supergri

Momentan habe ich aber erstmal genug, nur ne Spule fehlt...#q


----------



## Hooked (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Ranger
ich glaube er würde sie Dir auch nicht für 650 € geben!!|supergri

Der hat sich verguckt und will die nicht mehr rausrücken!!

"Mein Schaaatzz!" - Gollum mäßig oder so...:q#c


----------



## Ranger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Das mit den 650 EUR probiere ich morgen mal*g* Sie liegt jetzt 30km von mir entfernt...


----------



## Piere (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Askari Hauptkatalog 2008 gestern erhalten.
Daiwa Branzino 499 E.


----------



## Ranger (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Piere: Danke, das hilft weiter...

Habe den Katalog noch nicht, aber den den morgigen Preisverhandlungen wird dieses natürlich erwähnt.

Vielleicht order ich doch bei bass.jp, die Rolle würde mihc dann inkl. Versand, Zoll und Steuer ca. 430 EUR kosten mal schauen.... Ich gebe nicht auf!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

hallo,wer sie mal in die hand nehmen will,wir haben gerade wieder eine reinbekommen.bei fp köln.
ps wir haben auch die rute aus der gleichen serie da.
gruß sascha


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

http://yastrading.com/index.php?mai...id=347&zenid=d224204e09f9179dc9832fd2bbddda58 Hier gibt es sie schon für €381,50 + Einfuhrgebühren


----------



## Hucho hucho (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Moin,
ich hab meine Morethan für 349€ im Dezember bei nem deutschen Händler gekauft. Allerdings hatte er nur die eine und hat den Laden im Januar an einen neuen Besitzer übergeben. Ist wohl so ziemlich exakt der EK Preis. Bei ebay wollte die Rolle keiner, jetzt behalte ich sie...Morgen ist Taufe;-)

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## Ranger (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

2 Leute haben eine PN bitte mal nachsehen*g*

@Schrauber vielen Dank für den Tipp, allerdings ist bass.jp etwas günstiger, aber leider gibt es keine Garantie bei BEstellung im Ausland, ist die Ersparnis dieses wert?


----------



## danny877 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Komme gerade von einer shopping tour zurück.

Wie angekündigt musste meine zwei Monate alte Q3000 nun der Branzino Morethan weichen. Ein echt scharfes Teil, vorallem der schwarze Klavierlack in Kombination mit dem gelben geflecht! Damit wäre bis auf weiteres nun meine Traumkombo BP+Branzino endlich vollständig.

Werde heute abend mal ein paar schöne Bilder machen und hier nachreichen.

Achja,: beim shopping war der Daiwa Vertreter auch gerade da und hat mir freundlicher Weise einen Branzino Test-Artikel direkt zugemailt der nächste Woche in einer Angelzeitschrift erscheinen wird. Da ich nicht sicher bin ob ich den hier als PDF angängen darf bzw. das so geschickt ist weil der erst noch erscheinen wird, einfach kurze PN mit Emailadresse und ich schicke ihn zu!


----------



## danny877 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Moin,

die versprochenen Bilder habe ich mal nur hier bei mir geuploadet. Wären sonst zuviele fürs Board und soviel neues gibts ja auch auch nicht zu sehen.

Kleiner Vorgeschmack ;-)


----------



## Ranger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Klasse Bilder!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Piere schrieb:


> Askari Hauptkatalog 2008 gestern erhalten. Daiwa Branzino 499 E.



Habe eben mal geschaut, nächste Woche hat Moritz in seinen Märkten -10% Rabatt!:vik:

Habe also mal kurz angerufen, die bestellen mir die Rolle, kann ich mal begrabbeln und würde auf 450€ kommen. Viel billiger komme ich in JP auch nicht (wenn man Zoll und Porto mitrechnet), und ich hoffe mal bei Askari habe ich es im Reklamationsfall einfacher. #c

Oder hat jemand von euch einen besseren Preis? ;+


Oder sonst noch andere Ideen?

CU Stefan


----------



## taxel (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hi Stefan,

in Hanau in der Burgallee habe ich sie im Dezember auch liegen sehen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sollte die auch 450 kosten. Da waren allerdings auch 20% Dezemberrabat drauf.

Du kannst ja mal nachfragen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> in Hanau in der Burgallee habe ich sie im Dezember auch liegen sehen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sollte die auch 450 kosten. Da waren allerdings auch 20% Dezemberrabat drauf.




Hallo Axel!

Da sinds 595€, angeblich auch nix mehr zu machen... #c

Aber mal sehen ob es nicht noch irgendwo anders ein gutes Angebot gibt, das man auch bekommen kann. Bei Askari müssen sie die Rolle wohl erst bestellen, "in dem Preissegment gibt es quasi keine Nachfrage" #q


CU Stefan


----------



## Hooked (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@danny

Echt schöne Bilder!|rolleyes

Dann kann ich meine ja löschen|rotwerden. Aber was solls, ging halt nicht anders. Werde die auch wahrscheinl. irgendwann austauschen.
Gegen Bilder mit Rute am Wasser o.ä..

Bei Deinen Bildern sieht man wenigstens was...:m

@all
450 ist immernoch ein guter Preis(|kopfkratzumindest für diese Rolle).
Dafür hättet Ihr dann auch Service in Deutschland.

In der "Service-Wüste" Deutschland.:q :g


----------



## Ranger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Als heute Morgen die Deutsche Post klingelte und über die Gegensprechanlage ein "Paket für Sie" kam wußte ich sofort, das ist sie...

Karton ganz vorsichtig geöffnet und da lag ein schlichter Karton mit goldener Schrift vor mir. Endlich hat das Warten ein Ende, meine Branzino liegt vor mir:

Gleich mal ein paar Fotos gemacht

















Dann trotz bescheidenem Wetter ab ans Wasser und bei strömenden Regen meine neue Kombo testen. Der optische Eindruck ist 1. klassig. Bei dem praktischen Teil am Wasser fällt sofort der höhere Schnureinzug gegenüber der Stella auf, dafür wirkt die Rolle robuster und kräftiger, die Schnurverlegung ist spitze. Wurfweiten waren durchaus zufriedenstellend, konnte aber nur 1 1/2 Std. fischen. Diese Zeit reichte aber um 2 Kleinhechte um die 50cm zu verhaften*g*
Das Gefühl beim Fischen ist super direkt und macht Lust auf mehr. Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Einsätze und wünsche noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Hooked (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

...na dann mal viel Spaß!!

Aber den hattest Du ja schon.|supergri Petri!

Das mit der Wurfweite wird bestimmt noch besser, wenn die Schnur richtig eingefischt(-geworfen) ist.

Bis denne...


----------



## ivo (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@ranger

Ja viel spaß damit.

Auf was für einer Rute ist den die Rolle montiert?


----------



## traunsee0 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo
Die Daiwa Morethan ist wesentlich Handlicher vor allem beim twitchen usw.
(Wesenlich kürzere Kurbel)


----------



## Ranger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Ivo Das ist meine neue CMW MP1 "GroßTwister" Länge 2,7m Wurfgewicht 20-100g


----------



## Hooked (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



> Hallo
> Die Daiwa Morethan ist wesentlich Handlicher vor allem beim twitchen usw.
> (Wesenlich kürzere Kurbel)


Moin, handlicher als was? Kürzere Kurbel als was?

@Ranger
schreib mir doch mal ne PN, bin halt neugierig... |rolleyes


----------



## melis (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo,

gibt es technisch irgend einen Unterschied zur Daiwa certate Hyper Custom 3000?
Oder ist es wie ich glaube die selbe Rolle nur in einem anderen Gewand. Kam ja schon des öfteren vor.


----------



## danny877 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



melis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es technisch irgend einen Unterschied zur Daiwa certate Hyper Custom 3000?
> Oder ist es wie ich glaube die selbe Rolle nur in einem anderen Gewand. Kam ja schon des öfteren vor.



Wieso glaubst Du dass es die gleiche ist? Hast Du beide mal auf gemacht? 
Falls ja hast Du evtl. Bilder von beiden, das Innenleben würde mich auch interessieren? 
Falls nein auf was für einer Grundlage beruht dann Dein Glaube?

Sofern die Certate der Nachfolger der Q3000 ist sind sie definitv nicht gleich. Fische doch einfach beide mal nacheinander dann merkst Du selbst den Unterschied ;-)
Notfalls reicht auch ein Vergleich beim Händler vor Ort. Einfach mal beide in die Hand nehmen und kurbeln.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



melis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es technisch irgend einen Unterschied zur Daiwa certate Hyper Custom 3000?
> Oder ist es wie ich glaube die selbe Rolle nur in einem anderen Gewand. Kam ja schon des öfteren vor.




Hmm ne, die Branzino ist was anderes. 

Die Branzino ist ein Gemisch aus den "Top" Rollen von Daiwa, Certate Exist Saltiga + ein paar eigene Kompenenten. 

Jedoch hat die Certate Hyper Custom das selbe Getriebematerial drinne (von der Saltiga). Die Infinity Q 3000 XP (oder wie auch immer) ist das gleiche wie die Certate Hyper Custom nur als Infinity. 


Es sind aber zwei verschiedene Rollen.


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wurde folgendes Bild hier noch nicht gepostet?

Heinzmann´s Branzino nach dem Fischen im Meer (posted in TT - und zwar genau HIER):


----------



## Hucho hucho (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Moin moin, das ist ja ein schönes Armutszeugniss für Daiwa. Da bin ich froh, dass ich nur im Süßwasser fische. Alle anderen müssen halt im der 2 Jahre Garantiezeit umtauschen.
Gruß


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Verdammt,, und ich wollte mir die Rolle heute holen.

Jetzt bin ich doch ein bisschen am zweifeln...


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Verdammt,, und ich wollte mir die Rolle heute holen.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich doch ein bisschen am zweifeln...



Will hier niemandem diese geile Rolle madig machen! Wenn meine BP-Certate hin wäre würde ich mir auch die Branzino holen.
Ich war von den Bildern auch sehr überrascht - die Branzino hat doch das Getriebe der Saltiga, oder?

Im oberen Link zu TT hat der Besitzer ja beschrieben was er mit der Rolle gemacht hat, dass sie anschliessend so aussah.

@Stefan: Willst Sie denn auch im Salzwasser fischen?


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Hucho hucho schrieb:


> Moin moin, das ist ja ein schönes Armutszeugniss für Daiwa. Da bin ich froh, dass ich nur im Süßwasser fische. Alle anderen müssen halt im der 2 Jahre Garantiezeit umtauschen.
> Gruß



Zum Thema Garantie: Habe ein Interview von dem "Auslandsbeauftragten" von bass.jp bezüglich Garantie gelesen. So etwas wie Garantie gibt es nach seinen Aussagen in Japan nicht und daher wird diese auf die Rollen auch nicht gewährt! Müsste demzufolge bei anderen jap. Shops genauso sein! Reparaturen werden jedoch anstandslos angenommen und an den Hersteller weitergeleitet. Die Portokosten sind jedoch auch vom Käufer zu tragen.

...da sind wir wieder bei dem guten alten "bought in germany"! #t


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wie oft muß man es denn noch sagen, daß die Daiwas einige (bekannte) Mängel haben, eben die "Pour-In-Capabilty", vornehm als "Washable" tituliert?
Im Vergleich zur Seewassereignung einer Shimano ist das nix. :g
Und nebenbei gesagt: Wer sich z.B. mit der Rolle öfter mal "auf die Klappe legt", solle auch genauer überlegen.
Im Süßwasser macht es ja (fast) nichts, und das Daiwa Getriebe ist halt klasse. Muß man abwägen. #c


----------



## Hucho hucho (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Auf alle in Deutschland gekauften Rollen gibt es eine 2 Jahre Garantie! Zum Händler gehen, umtauschen und auf keine Diskussionen einlassen. Allen anderen empfehle ich, sich direkt an Daiwa(homepage) zu wenden. Da wurde mir bisher(ohne Händler dazwischen) schon sehr schnell und unkomplizierzt geholfen.

Gruß


----------



## Schuschek (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Alter Schwede, na die Rolle sieht ja aus nach dem Salzwasserangelausflug. Also ist die Rolle lediglich ein Schmuckstück für Süßwasserangeln. Man gut das ich bis jetzt noch nicht zugeschlagen hatte und mich für die Q-XP entschieden hatte.



Hucho hucho schrieb:


> Auf alle in Deutschland gekauften Rollen gibt es eine 2 Jahre Garantie! Zum Händler gehen, umtauschen und auf keine Diskussionen einlassen. Allen anderen empfehle ich, sich direkt an Daiwa(homepage) zu wenden. Da wurde mir bisher(ohne Händler dazwischen) schon sehr schnell und unkomplizierzt geholfen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ja, umtauschen geht aber meistens nicht so leicht. Dazu ist kein Händler verpflichtet. Die dürfen erst einmal reparieren. 
Wenn du einen Händler hast der gleich tauscht ist er sehr kulant und klärt den Rest auf seine Kappe. Dann halte an den Händler fest, das ist sehr Kundenfreundlich. 1A-Leistung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Deswegen werde ich mir meine auch in Deutschland holen, der Preis ist in diesem Fall der selbe wie in JP (wenn man Zoll mitrechnet), und ich gewinne auf jeden falldie Garantie. das ist mir heute dann sogar mal einen Trip zu Askari wert! :q


----------



## danny877 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

schade drumm wie die von Heinzmann nach 2 Wochen Salzwasser schon aussieht. Werde meine trotzdem in ein paar Wochen mit nach Fuerteventura nehmen. Bin gespannt wie mein Innenleben danach aussieht.

Ich möchte sie aber nicht mehr missen, habe bisher keine bessere gefischt.


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Deswegen werde ich mir meine auch in Deutschland holen, der Preis ist in diesem Fall der selbe wie in JP (wenn man Zoll mitrechnet), und ich gewinne auf jeden falldie Garantie. das ist mir heute dann sogar mal einen Trip zu Askari wert! :q



Hast also auch den neuen Katalog bekommen!
War ganz schön überrascht, was ich da für Rollen erblickt hab!

p.s. ich meine nicht die von Silverman! |supergri



danny877 schrieb:


> schade drumm wie die von Heinzmann nach 2 Wochen Salzwasser schon aussieht. Werde meine trotzdem in ein paar Wochen mit nach Fuerteventura nehmen. Bin gespannt wie mein Innenleben danach aussieht.
> 
> Ich möchte sie aber nicht mehr missen, habe bisher keine bessere gefischt.



Wird schon klappen! Viel Spass und Erfolg!!#6


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Wird schon klappen! Viel Spass und Erfolg!!#6


 

Viel Glük haste vergessen. 


Naja eine Welle sollte die Rolle schon abkönnen, wenn man die nach dem angeln abwäscht. Wäre ja der hammer wenn nicht. Immerhin handelt es sich hier um eine "Meeresrolle" und 4 Wochen Salzwasser mit Pflege sind nicht gerade viel.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Hast also auch den neuen Katalog bekommen!
> War ganz schön überrascht, was ich da für Rollen erblickt hab!
> 
> p.s. ich meine nicht die von Silverman! |supergri




Stimmt, die haben einige schöne Modelle in den Katalog aufgenommen. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir aber gesagt das diese hochpreisigen Modelle bestellt werden müssen, da keine ausreichende Nachfrage besteht...

Habe jetzt eine Branzino in den Abholmarkt bestellt, mit den 10% Sonderrabatt heute lohnt das wirklich...

Oder mal sehen was es da vergleichbares von Kogha gibt... :vik:

Da ich primär im Süßwasser fische und in Schären/Bodden die Rollen ausgiebig abspüle hoffe ich mal da keine Probleme zu bekommen, und wenn doch habe ich in Deutschland ja zum Glück Garantie... In der Hoffnung sie nicht in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen... #6

CU Stefan


----------



## Schuschek (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Bei Daiwa und Cormoran ist in den meisten Fällen 3 Jahre Garantie. Hängt natürlich vom Artikel ab. 3 Jahre auf einen Haken wird es wohl nicht geben
Auf der Shimanoseite steht Gewärleistung nach den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen. Bei mir ist auch ne Polbrille von Shimano nach über einem Jahr kaputt gegangen und Shimano hat sie ohne zu murren getauscht. Gab sogar kostenlos ne neue Tasche dazu. Dann hätte ich ja eigentlich nachweisen müssen das es von anfang an so war.


----------



## Hucho hucho (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Moin moin,

Martin hat recht, was Garantie und Gewährleistung angeht. Ich sehe aber kein Problem darin, nach 6 Monaten aurf einen bereits vorhandenen Fehler zu verweisen, zumal es ja hier weitere Beispiele für den Mängel gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Pikepauly (9. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Einige von euch haben die Schwarze ja jetzt wohl schon länger in Betrieb.
Alles im Lack mit der Schönheit?

Würde mich mal interessieren.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Bei mir soweit alles prima!!!:m

Ich gebe sie nicht mehr her! #6

Ab nächster Woche werde ich sie in Schweden noch mehr testen...|rolleyes

CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bei mir soweit alles prima!!!:m
> 
> Ich gebe sie nicht mehr her! #6
> 
> ...


 
Hi Stefan.
Ihr seid ja auch am Brackwasser, oder? Dann immer schön abwaschen - nicht dass es Dir so geht wie Heinzmann mit seiner Branzino in der Karibik.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Das kannst Du glauben...

Weiss aber eigentlich nicht wo das Problem liegen soll, habe letztes Jahr auch mit MG-Rollen gefischt, keine Problme?

Aber sicher ist sicher...

CU Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Dann wünsche ich viel Spass in Schweden und das die Schwarze da gefordert wird.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Hi Stefan.
> Ihr seid ja auch am Brackwasser, oder? Dann immer schön abwaschen - nicht dass es Dir so geht wie Heinzmann mit seiner Branzino in der Karibik.




Ich denke mal, dass die Rolle von Heinzmann nicht in Ordnung war. Normal sollte DAS nicht passieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Die sind sozusagen alle ab Werk nicht in Ordnung, wegen "PiC", der "Pour in Capabilty", das ist so gewollt. Shimano baut z.B. ganz sicher dichter. :m
Heißt aber daß man die Rolle nach dem "salzen" schleunigst auch mal wieder aufmachen, waschen und neu fetten und ölen sollte, sonst holt sie der Gilb. Ein paar Tage Salzwasser hält das Daiwa-Material aber sicher aus, meine eine Alt-Daiwa hat mal nach 14 Tagen mit totaler Meerwasserfüllung außer grauem Anlauf auch nichts gehabt und gehustet, was nach längerer Einwirkzeit aber todsicher passieren wird.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die Rolle von Heinzmann nicht in Ordnung war. Normal sollte DAS nicht passieren.


 
Es sollt eigentlich auch nicht vorkommen, dass solch eine Rolle "nicht in Ordnung" ist!!! |evil:


----------



## Hooked (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Moin!

Meine läuft auch einwandfrei. 
Heinzmanns hatte auf jeden Fall einen Schaden. Oder er hat Sie 4 Wochen lang in Salzwasser eingelegt.
Auch alle anderen im TT-Forum haben keinerlei Probleme gahabt, obwohl einige sogar viel öfter und über einen längeren Zeitraum mit ihr im Salz gefischt haben. 
Ich sag mal, nur die Zeit wirds zeigen...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Das ist ja schon mal sehr ermutigend.
Da ich nicht an Salzwassereinsatz gedacht habe, interessiert das sowieso nicht so.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Hooked (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

...sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. 

Aber trotzdem mies für Heinzmann. Weiß evtl. jemand, ob er versucht hat die Rolle zu reklamieren?

Oder besser so:
@Heinzmann, hast Du... ?


----------



## Chrizzi (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon mal sehr ermutigend.
> Da ich nicht an Salzwassereinsatz gedacht habe, interessiert das sowieso nicht so.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Denk niemals so. Irgendwann biste doch an den Punkt, wo denkst, eigendlich könnte ich da doch sicherlich auch angeln - ach ne... Salzwasser #q. 

Ich werde zusehen, dass ich nur noch salzwassertaugliche Rollen bekomme - zumindestens was Spinnrollen/Baitcaster angeht. Irgendwann kommt man doch dazu die Rollen im Salzwasser oder Brackwasser zu fischen und da wäre es schlecht, wenn es heißt "freshwater only" ist das doch Mist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Hooked schrieb:


> Oder besser so:
> @Heinzmann, hast Du... ?




Ist Heinzmann hier gemeldet?

Ich dachte der treibt sich primär im SF rum??? #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Da ich nicht an Salzwassereinsatz gedacht habe,


<- Küstenfischer? |kopfkrat

:q


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Det
Du Schlauberger weisst doch genau, daß ich an der Küste die Stella nehm.
Ausserdem verschwindet das Küstenfischer pünktlich am 1 Mai!
@Chrizzi
Nett gemeint von Dir, aber bei den Combos die ich hab kann ich das schon trennen.

Eigentlich hast Du aber natürlich recht, Salzwassertauglich macht Sinnn.
Wobei ich da auch nicht zu ängstlich wäre, z. Bsp. vom Boot in den Bodden oder Ostsee zu angeln.
Watfischen ist noch wieder was anderes.


----------



## Hooked (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Moin!

Genau Chrizzi! 

Diese Diskussion hatten wir ja schonmal per PN. 

Eigentlich hast Du schon Recht. Aber nachdem ich Heinzmanns Rolle gesehen hatte, dachte ich nur: "ich weiß schon warum ich die Rolle (erstmal) nicht im Salzwasser einsetzen wolllte". 
Wie gesagt, ab und an mal Bodden oder so, wäre ja ok. Aber wie Pauly im Salz stehen und die Rolle zu baden, eher nicht. Irgendwann rafft das Salzwasser alle Rollen dahin.

 Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch anders denken. Allerdings wohnt Pauly ja "auch" an der Küste und denkt ähnlich wie ich.
Im Allgemeinen müsste die Rolle den Salzwassereinsatz aber locker weg stecken. Bei dem Preis.

Dein Ansatz, die teuren und hochwertigen Rollen erst recht im S-Wasser zu benutzen, ist ja nicht verkehrt. 
Nur wenn man keine Nord-oder Ostsee in der Nähe hat, denkt man halt andersrum. Lieber die günstigen Rollen schrotten, als dem "gute Stück" bei einem einzelnen Einsatz im Meer zu schaden.

Naja, ich will mal hoffen das das nicht noch öfter vorkommt. Ich kaufe mir nämlich auch lieber Salzwassergeeignete Rollen, welche ich nach längerem Gebrauch in Seen und Flüssen, dann später für die Küste nutzen kann.


----------



## J-son (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Hooked schrieb:


> [...]Im Allgemeinen müsste die Rolle den Salzwassereinsatz aber locker weg stecken. Bei dem Preis.[...]



Jau, 

und auch bei dem Namen...ist ja schliesslich 'ne "Morethan Branzino", keine "Betterno Branzino".

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich wäre da vorsichtig, die Salzwassereignung vom Preis abhängig zu machen.
Wir hatten hier doch schon mal ne Diskussion über Exist/Steez und da hat meine, ich Rainer 1962 ganz klar Unterschiede gefunden bei der Eignung der Rollen.
Das Schlimmste ist, wenn die Hersteller ihre Rollen als Salzwassertauglich betiteln und sie können gar nix ab. Sowas hat mich zum Saboteur der Quantum Rollen gemacht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Sabotage oder Boykott?

Ersteres müßtest Du dann erklären ....


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

ÄÄÄÄHH! Lieber nicht Detlef. Zebco liest mit.
Beängstigend Deine Allgemeinbildung.

Meine natürlich, hat mich zum Nichtkäufer gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Kann ich gut verstehen, und irgendwie wenn ich so zurückschaue, steht auf allen meinen guten Rollen (seit 1976) irgendwie "Made in Japan" drauf, auf einigen deutlicher und anderen weniger, aber das ist ein klarer roter Faden. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wobei ne gute Rolle nicht zwingend Salzwassertauglich sein muss finde ich.
Nur behaupten sollte man das dann auch nicht, bei mir ist es jedenfalls hängengeblieben.
Ich alleine irgendwo in Dänemark am Strand mit ner festgefressenen Rolle. Heul!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich alleine irgendwo in Dänemark am Strand mit ner festgefressenen Rolle. Heul!!


Dann hilft nur die von Klaus ausgeübte rituelle Versenkung. 

Was vorher hilft, ist halt viel Fett und Öl und ein liebevolles Händchen. Aber das ist ja fast ein Allheilmittel. :m


----------



## Hooked (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich wäre da vorsichtig, die Salzwassereignung vom Preis abhängig zu machen.
> Wir hatten hier doch schon mal ne Diskussion über Exist/Steez und da hat meine, ich Rainer 1962 ganz klar Unterschiede gefunden bei der Eignung der Rollen.
> Das Schlimmste ist, wenn die Hersteller ihre Rollen als Salzwassertauglich betiteln und sie können gar nix ab. Sowas hat mich zum Saboteur der Quantum Rollen gemacht.
> 
> ...



Mache ich ja nicht und gebe Dir auch Recht.

Chrizzi und ich haben nur irgendwann mal diskutiert und hatten da zwei unterschiedliche Standpunkte.
Er holt sich eben "besseres" Gerät für die Küste und ich für Seen und Flüsse etc..
Das rührt daher, das er halt an der Küste wohnt und ich nicht.
Würde ich dort wohnen, wäre ich es wahrscheinlich auch leid, eine Rolle nach der anderen zu schrotten. 
Bin aber nicht in der Situation und denke daher etwas anders darüber.
Macht ja nix...


----------



## Hooked (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Achso, ist der Heinzmann jetzt eigentlich manchmal im Board unterwegs oder nicht?
Weiß da jemand genaueres?


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Es muss ein schrottiges Unikat gewesen sein, da wohl mehrere (siehe TT) mit der Rolle im Salzwasser fischen. Dazu hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Branzino unter den Top5 Seabassrollen in Japan gewählt ist - wenn die nach 4 Wochen Salzwasser auf ist, wäre die NIE dahin gekommen. 


Die Exist und Steez (welche) ist auch etwas GANZ anderes.
Exist = Salzwasserrolle
50th Exist = etwas zum Aufbewahren und am besten nicht auspacken
Exist Steez Custom (japanische Steez Stationärrolle) = extra für Flourocarbonschnüre gemacht und FRESHWATER ONLY und teurer als die normale Exist
Steez Spinning (US Modell - hat nichts mit dem japanischen Model zu tun) keine Aussage - hatte die mal beim Händler in der Hand und das Teil ist derartig LEICHT - für's schwere Fischen ist das nichts (meiner Meinung nach) und der Händler meinte "bei dem Preis - klar kann die ins Salzwasser". Das seh ich aber ganz anders - wenn die Exist Steez Custom schon nicht fürs Salzwasser ist (die Steez Baitcaster auch nicht), dann wird die das auch nicht sein.




			
				Pauly schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ne gute Rolle nicht zwingend Salzwassertauglich sein muss finde ich.
> Nur behaupten sollte man das dann auch nicht, bei mir ist es jedenfalls hängengeblieben.
> Ich alleine irgendwo in Dänemark am Strand mit ner festgefressenen Rolle. Heul!!


 
Richtig. Und da ist auch das Problem beim Händler - er weiß es nicht besser, da es auch nirgends in der Beschreibung der Steez Spinning (US Modell) steht ob nur Süßwasser, oder auch Salzwasser, denke ich, der Händler hat KEINE Info von Daiwa zur Rolle bekommen. Eine geile Rolle ist's trotzdem, aber nicht für's Grobe.


----------



## Hooked (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Es muss ein schrottiges Unikat gewesen sein, da wohl mehrere (siehe TT) mit der Rolle im Salzwasser fischen. Dazu hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Branzino unter den Top5 Seabassrollen in Japan gewählt ist - wenn die nach 4 Wochen Salzwasser auf ist, wäre die NIE dahin gekommen.
> 
> 
> So ist es!
> ...


----------



## Pikepauly (11. April 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Martin 
Ist ja auch quasi die Standardrolle engagierter Küstenfischer.


----------



## Walstipper (21. August 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Um einem Resümee ein wenig näher zu kommen hol ich das mal hoch. 
Dreht sich bei eurer Schwarzen noch alles? 
Hat sich die eine oder andere an der Küste bewährt oder gabs ne gesalzene Überraschung |bigeyes?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. August 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Meine Branzino dreht noch wie am ersten Tag...

Habe damit inzwischen 3 Marmorkarpfen >1,30 gefangen, ohne das die Rolle in irgendweiner Weise anders läuft als vorher! Bisher auf jeden fall meine beste Rolle, würde ich jederzeit ohne Bedenken wieder kaufen. Schade das es die nicht auch in anderen Größen gibt...

CU Stefan


----------



## Chrizzi (21. August 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...Schade das es die nicht auch in anderen Größen gibt...



Dafür gibt es ja die Certate Hyper Custom oder gleich die Exist.


----------



## Ranger (21. August 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Bei mir bisher kein Salzwassereinsatz, aber viel Großköder (23er Gummi´s) und einige Hechte. Für mich ist die BRanzino die bisher beste Stationärrolle, die ich je gefischt habe!

Würde die Rolle auf jeden Fall wiederkaufen!


----------



## danny877 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich kann auch nur positives berichten, meine schnurrt ebenfalls wie am ersten Tag.
Keine Geräusche, keine ausgeschlagenen Lager, keine ausgeschlagene Kurbel, Schnurlaufröllchen ist auch ok, einfach alles top. 

 Salzwasser hat sie bisher aber noch keines gesehen.

Die Investition hat sich für mich absolut gelohnt, endlich war Schluss mit dem ganzen Theater was ich bei den anderen Rollen so hatte.


PS: generell bin ich seitdem der absolute DAIWA-Fang geworden, hinzu kam vor kurzem noch eine Alphas R-Edition 103L sowie eine Steez 100HL. Alle drei begeistern immer wieder aus neue   Auf neue bestätigt hat sich auch wieder: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal und zahlt am Schluss mehr!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (21. August 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



danny877 schrieb:


> PS: generell bin ich seitdem der absolute DAIWA-Fang geworden, hinzu kam vor kurzem noch eine Alphas R-Edition 103L [...]




Wie ist die Bremse der neuen Alphas R?

Ich hab die alte Alphas Type F, bei der alten Serie (auch bei der purple) ist es ja bekannt, dass die Bremse hundmiserabel ist. Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Vermutlich werde ich bei Zeiten ein anderweitiges Bremsscheiben-Kit für die Rolle besorgen, das ist ja nicht das Problem, es ist nur etwas ärgerlich.


----------



## Walstipper (22. August 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



danny877 schrieb:


> Die Investition hat sich für mich absolut gelohnt, endlich war Schluss mit dem ganzen Theater was ich bei den anderen Rollen so hatte.


 
Womit haste denn schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## danny877 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Chrizzi
Ich habe leider kaum Vergleiche gehabt. Von der Aggrest, mit welcher ich ingesamt unzufrieden war, habe ich gleich das upgrade auf die Type-R und Steez gemacht. Bisher kam ich mit den Bremsleistungen beider zurecht. Meine an den BC's gefischten T/C-Rigs sind auch nicht für Kapitale gedacht, für die nehme ich weiterhin die BP-Morethan Combo.

@Walstipper
mit: Technium, Aero GTE-B, RedArc, Exceller, Metallica, Aggrest....


----------



## Chrizzi (23. August 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



danny877 schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> Ich habe leider kaum Vergleiche gehabt. Von der Aggrest, mit welcher ich ingesamt unzufrieden war, habe ich gleich das upgrade auf die Type-R und Steez gemacht. Bisher kam ich mit den Bremsleistungen beider zurecht. Meine an den BC's gefischten T/C-Rigs sind auch nicht für Kapitale gedacht, für die nehme ich weiterhin die BP-Morethan Combo.



Mit der "Alphas Bremse" meine ich eine ruckelige Bremse. Die ist echt schlimm, anfangs fällt das nicht ganz soo auf, aber nun ist das echt grausam.


----------



## zanderfan1987 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Was bedeutet Morethan Branzino eigentlich?


----------



## Chrizzi (4. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich _glaube_ Branzinos waren Seabass... Vielleicht weiß das hier ja jemand genauer.


----------



## taxel (4. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Da fragt man am besten Onkel Wikipedia: Branzino

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Chrizzi (4. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Naja halbwegs richtig geglaubt :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Also "Mehr als Wolfsbarsch". |rolleyes

EDIT: WAS?! Die Dinger werden 2m groß???


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Die Rollen sind wohl eher für "Süßwasserwolfsbarsche" (Brandenburger) geeignet, da sie ja nach einer Woche Salzwassereinsatz schon fast weggerostet sein können.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Die Rollen sind wohl eher für "Süßwasserwolfsbarsche" (Brandenburger) geeignet, da sie ja nach einer Woche Salzwassereinsatz schon fast weggerostet sein können.



Nope. Eigentlich soll das eine astreine Salzwasserrolle sein. Warum die eine es nun auf Puerto Rico so zerrissen hat, ist allerdings eine gute Frage. 

Aber um das Risiko zu umgehen -> Stella |rolleyes


----------



## zanderfan1987 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Aber die Stella sieht wie jede zweite Rolle auf dem Markt aus. Da is die Branzino schon mehr eine Augenweide oder?:k


----------



## Walstipper (16. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wisst ihr ob es demnächst wieder in GER so eine "x%-Auf-Alles-Aktion", wie etwa bei Askari, geben wird?

Ich würd ja gern die Morethan bei Bass bestellen, doch leider is der Euro-Yen-Kurs zur Zeit irgendwie zum :v#c
Oder ich hatte das Pech mich in die Schwarze verguckt zu haben als der Kurs überdurchschnittlich gut war - da war se noch 50 Euronen billiger...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Askari hat wohl inzwischen gemerkt das der Katalogpreis 100€ zu niedrig eingedruckt ist, das heißt 599€ -10% => nicht wirklich toll...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Askari hat Herbstfest:15% Rabatt!

Würde vorher anrufen, oft haben die so hochpreisige Rollen nicht da, vorher bestellen, dann Preis festmachen, und den passenden Rabatt abgreifen!

Wünsche viel Erfolg!

http://www.angelsport.de/contents/hefe08_1.pdf


----------



## zanderfan1987 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob es demnächst wieder in GER so eine "x%-Auf-Alles-Aktion", wie etwa bei Askari, geben wird?
> 
> Ich würd ja gern die Morethan bei Bass bestellen, doch leider is der Euro-Yen-Kurs zur Zeit irgendwie zum :v#c
> Oder ich hatte das Pech mich in die Schwarze verguckt zu haben als der Kurs überdurchschnittlich gut war - da war se noch 50 Euronen billiger...


 

Als ich mir vorgenommen hatte die Branzino zu Kaufen war sie 20€ günstiger als dann wo ich sie Bestellt habe. Und nur 5 Tage später is der Doller so gestiegen das sie dann nochmal 25€ teurer war. Aber der Doller is zur Zeit leider sehr Stark. Ich wollte mir die Zillion bestellen aber da wart ich lieber noch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Da die Branzino hier etwa das gleiche kostet wie in Japan würde ich sie aufgrund des möglichen Garantieanspruches hier kaufen. Kann aber natürlich jeder halten wie er will...


----------



## Walstipper (19. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Askari hat Herbstfest:15% Rabatt!
> 
> Würde vorher anrufen, oft haben die so hochpreisige Rollen nicht da, vorher bestellen, dann Preis festmachen, und den passenden Rabatt abgreifen!
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Allerdings versendet die nicht, sprich du erhälst den Rabatt nur wenn du vor Ort einkaufst (sagt zumindest die Askari-Kundenhotline) und die nächste Askarihütte liegt so 600km weit weg von mir....Irgendwie nimmt die Qualität des Angelns in allen Belangen vom Norden zum Süden hin linear ab |uhoh:


----------



## rainer1962 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

lass sie dir doch von nem Boardie dort besorgen, denke das ist durchaus machbar,
ist ja klar dass sie die rabatte nur an Kunden im Laden geben, die wenigsten gehen rein um nur die Rolle (bzw. dein einen Artikel zu kaufen) meist hat man noch zusätzlich ne volle Tüte mit Krams das man eigentlich nicht kaufen wollte, zumindest gehts mir immer so wenn ich im Angelladen bin ;-)


----------



## Walstipper (19. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ja eventuell frag ich ne Tante oder so aus Essen.


----------



## Walstipper (27. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Moin,

ich bin grad etwas confused.
Als ich den Askari Mitarbeiter per Phone fragte, ob denn eine Morethan Branzino 3000 auf Lager wäre, entgegnete der mit: "Hmm, noch nie gehöhrt, aber ich kann mal schauen." Nachdem ich eine Minute gekruschtel im Hintergrund höre meint der dann: "Meinen Sie die Mor-*ethan*?"
"Ähhhh jaja genau die Rolle....;+ usw...."

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen (auf die Gefahr hin das ihr mir jetzt den Kopf abreist), wie spricht man das denn nun eigentlich aus - "Mehr als (Morethan) Branzino" oder "Mor-ethan (wie z.b *ethan*ol)", also getrennt gesprochen. Wie ists richtig?

Womit fettet ihr euro Branzinos nach, und sollte man eine Neue direkt nachfetten?


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Das Mor-ethan hab ich hier beim Händler auch gehört. Aber das englische Morethan passt vom Namen her besser - mehr als (nur) Branzinos (Seabassart).

Neu würde ich nichts fetten, das macht man nur bei ner Arc.
Nachfetten/Ölen nur mit dem original Öl/Fett, oder anderes Öl/Fett, dann aber das alte entfernen. 

Grund: der Kram kann sich ungut mischen: Bsp. Ich hab mal ein "nicht-Daiwa-Öl" in die Lager meiner Baitcaster gegeben, nach ~2Wochen kreischte die Rolle beim werfen = Lager hin. Ich hab die Lager auch nicht mit Aceton sauber bekommen, auch nicht als ich sie geöffnet hatte - no-chance. 
Nun hab ich andere Lager drin die mit der Quantum Hot Souce (Öl) geschmiert sind, läuft perfekt.


----------



## Ranger (29. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

War das Wochenende wieder mit meinem BellyBoat unterwegs, die Branzino im Einsatz:

Die Rolle ist einfach ein Traum, habe sie seit Januar im Einsatz und habe noch KEINE Schwächen ausmachen können, bin eigentlich sehr empfindlich für GEräusche oder einen unrunden Lauf, aber bei der Branzino Fehlanzeige...!

Kann Die Rolle jedem ans Herz legen!

PS: Habe meine Stella 4000FB für die Branzino verkauft. Bereue diesen Schritt in keinster Weise!-Die Stella kommt vom Handling gesehen mit der Branzino NICHT mit!


----------



## Walstipper (29. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Ranger schrieb:


> PS: Habe meine Stella 4000FB für die Branzino verkauft. Bereue diesen Schritt in keinster Weise!-Die Stella kommt vom Handling gesehen mit der Branzino NICHT mit!



Das musst du jetzt aber etwas fundierter erklären :q


----------



## Ranger (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Eine fundierte technische Erklärung ist mir leider nicht möglich, bin Kaufmann |kopfkrat

Es ist meine Praxiseindruck nach 9 Monaten intensiven Fischens...

Auch meine kleine Stella 2500 FB bleibt nur erhalten, weil ich mit ihr meine 2 bisher größten Hechte erwischen konnte.


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Hooked schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Ranger
> Hier sind ein paar Fotos. Sind nicht die schönsten Bilder#c(Handycam), aber immerhin ist die Rolle schön.:q
> ...





Hallo,

ist der Rollenbügel so stark wie bei der Certate? Hat jemand erfahrung?

Sieht auch außer der farbe ähnlich wie die Certate.



Ich habe die  Morethan - Rute und bin super zufrieden.
Nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Keule666 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

billig ding


----------



## J-son (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Hallo, ist der Rollenbügel so stark wie bei der Certate?[...]



Jo, ist er (rein vom Ansehen, hab keine Branzino zum Nachmessen). Wenn nicht ist er gar dicker, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da die Certate den dicksten Bügel besitzt, den ich je bei einer Rolle dieser Grössenordnung gesehen hab. 

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> möchte mir hier jemand seine Branzino mal ausleihen? ich will auch mal mit was gescheitem angeln gehn



Darfst sie Dir nächstes mal anschauen... |supergri


----------



## Ossipeter (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Da ist Konkurrenz:
http://www.tackledirect.com/zeebass-z-rough-full-bail-spinning-reels.html


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Da ist Konkurrenz:
> http://www.tackledirect.com/zeebass-z-rough-full-bail-spinning-reels.html




Ist scheinbar ein sehr wichtiges Detail beim Wolfsbarschangeln, daß die Rolle schwarz sein muss (?). |rolleyes;+


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Auf jeden Fall, sonst beisst da nix!!!

Die Hechte bei uns sind ähnlich, haben alle eine Rot-Allergie! 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Hechte bei uns sind ähnlich, haben alle eine Rot-Allergie!



Die Farbe ist ein Feature: Einfach tief genug im Wasser versenken, ab 5m wird die Rolle angebl. unsichtbar! :m Wenn man sie dann nicht wiederfindet hat man keine Probleme mehr.

/sorry f. OT


----------



## Hooked (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist der Rollenbügel so stark wie bei der Certate? Hat jemand erfahrung?



Ich meine schon.
Zumindest der der RedArc ist genauso dick, ca 3.0mm Ø.
Also, ich meine genauso dick wie der Bügel Branzino.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Da ist Konkurrenz:
> http://www.tackledirect.com/zeebass-z-rough-full-bail-spinning-reels.html


 


Ist keine Konkurenz,da ca.250 Gramm schwerer.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hooked (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Klug*******rmodus ON:
> 
> sind nur etwa 200gr
> 
> ...



Recht hat er!

Von den 200g kann man sich aber trotzdem noch ne 1000er extra bauen. :vik:

P.S. In manchen Fällen sogar ne 3000er...


----------



## Hooked (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

wohl wahr! 

Sowas ähnliches hatten wir doch schonmal, mit einer Daiwa DogFight bzw. dem Member.
Er hatte ja eigentlich schon Recht, 
ich aber auch! |supergri

Nein, sind super Rollen, die Zeebaas Z-Roughs, die Daiwa DogFights , Van Staals und was es da noch so gibt.
Nehme ich zumindest an.|kopfkrat  |rolleyes
Hätte ich auch gern, brauche ich aber nicht so häufig bzw. fast garnicht.
Jedenfalls noch nicht...


----------



## Walstipper (30. September 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Klaus-a.: Welches Modell fischst du? Kannst du die mit ähnlichen Ruten auf dem Level vergleichen? Man ließt ja so selten was von den Rods......


----------



## Klaus-a. (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich fische die Rute mit einer länge von 310 cm 7 bis 45gr. Wurfgewicht.
Für mich die beste Spinnrute kann damit alles werfen was das Herz eines Spinnanglers begehrt ist,für leichteste Wobbler und schwerere Guffis halt und ein super gefühl über die ganze Rute beim einholen des Köder,sowie ein super Rutenaktion.
Kann ich nicht mit einer anderen Rute vergleichen.



Ich fische die Rute mit eine 2500er Certate Rolle alles zusammen harmoniert klasse.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Findet ihr die Ruten wirklich gut?

Im Gegensatz zu den Rollen haben die mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt? Kumpel hatte eine, die ich dann mal (zugegeben nur sehr kurz) gefischt habe, hat mich jetzt nicht überzeugt, nachdem er nach 2 Stunden fetsgestellt hat das die Ringeinlage einen Riß hatte (mehrere Abrisse bei leichten Hängern) hat er das Teil zurückgebracht, jetzt ist es eine andere Rute geworden...

Zumindest als schnelle Gufirute - als was sie verkauft wurde - hat sie mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Walstipper (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Moin,

dank Stefan´s Tipp habe ich nun auch zur Branzino gefunden (danke nochmal!) .
Nun zur Frage: Bei der Rolle is ja so ne Neoprentasche dabei. Allerdings lässt sich die Rolle nur mit entschraubter Kurbel darin aufbewahren/transportieren, auch während sie an der Rute hängt.

Wäre es möglich dass das Gewinde in welches die Kurbel gedreht wird zum Verschleiß neigt, dadurch Spiel bekommt, wenn man öfter mal die Kurbel raus/rein dreht? Also besser garnicht mehr runterschrauben?

Ich habe mal gelesen das die Branzino aufgrund des harten Getriebematerials nicht derart leicht und ruhig läuft wie vergleichbar teures Gerät. Wenn ich *stark* darauf achte merke ich das auch. Normal? Wie leichtgängig ist Eure -  habt ihr einen Vergleich?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo Walstipper,#h

wegen des abdrehens der Kurbel brauchst du dir keinen Kopf
zu machen.Die Kurbel der Quantum Cabo wird genau so bedient und funktioniert bei meinen seit Jahren einwandfrei.Da die Daiwa mit sicherheit nicht schlechter ist,
sollte da nichts passieren.Was das Laufverhalten der Daiwa Morethan
angeht,so hat auch meine ein gegenüber den Certates ein
anderes Klangbild.Man kann das andere Getriebematerial schon hören.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Walstipper (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Walstipper,#h
> 
> wegen des abdrehens der Kurbel brauchst du dir keinen Kopf
> zu machen.Die Kurbel der Quantum Cabo wird genau so bedient und funktioniert bei meinen seit Jahren einwandfrei.Da die Daiwa mit sicherheit nicht schlechter ist,
> ...



Wie sieht es mit der Leichtläufigkeit/Laufruhe von Branzino vs Certate aus?


----------



## Hooked (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Leichtläufigkeit/Laufruhe von Branzino vs Certate aus?



Branzino läuft besser bzw. ruhiger als eine 2500er Certate, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden.
Eine andere Größe habe ich noch nicht gefischt.
Das Sie evtl. ein etwas lauteres Geräusch macht kann durchaus sein. 
Das hört man aber sowieso nur in einem geschlossenen Raum. 
Jede Rolle macht Geräusche wenn man "genau" hinhört.

Solange man es nicht fühlt, ist alles in Ordnung und an Leichtgängigkeit ist die Rolle kaum zu überbieten. 

Wenn es wirklich laut ist und Du es beim kurbeln spürst, würde ich reklamieren.


----------



## Walstipper (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Eventuell muss sich eine Rolle auch noch einlaufen. War u.a bei zwei meiner Shimanos auch so.

Könnte sich ne lange Lagerung negativ auf das Fett auswirken? Ich denke meine lag länger bei Askari rum.....


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Die Branzino hat das gleiche Getriebe (ok gleiches Material) wie es in der Saltiga drinne ist. Es heißt, dass sie rauer/lauter laufen kann und das liegt am härteren Material. 

Ob das auch irgendein deutscher Katalog erwähnt weiß ich nicht, aber als sie rauskam stand das bei vielen japanischen Shops bei, dass es wegen dem Material lauter sein könnte.


----------



## Blink* (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Also im Vergleich zur Infinity Q ist der Lauf unwesentlich rauer, sprich lauter.

Was man allerdings nur hört, wenn es 100% still ist und wenn man sie nicht montiert hat  - quasi beim "nackten" Vergleichskurbeln#6. Also beim fischen, sprich mit Nebengeräusche, Reibung der Schnur usw. ist es total unrelevant.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Blink* schrieb:


> Also im Vergleich zur Infinity Q ist der Lauf unwesentlich rauer, sprich lauter.
> 
> Was man allerdings nur hört, wenn es 100% still ist und wenn man sie nicht montiert hat - quasi beim "nackten" Vergleichskurbeln#6. Also beim fischen, sprich mit Nebengeräusche, Reibung der Schnur usw. ist es total unrelevant.


 


Völlig richtig.#6

Gruß
Jürgen #h


----------



## Hooked (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Genau!

Das lauteste am Tackle, ist meist eh die Geflochtene.


----------



## Walstipper (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hab heut was festgestellt: Meine Branzino läuft mit Rücklaufsperre schwerer als ohne. Auch das Geräusch ändert sich. Wenn ich die Kurbel von 12Uhr bis nochmal 12Uhr anschwinge und sie dann ausdrehen lasse, läuft die mit Sperre 6-7mal herum und ohne 9-10mal. Es ist eigentlich auch beim normalen Kurbeln spürbar schwerer mit Sperre. 
Das kann doch wohl nicht sein...

Um mal die Leichtläufigkeit zu "analysieren" - wie oft dreht sich eure Branzino mit Sperre einmal herum wenn ihr sie so anschwingt wie ich (also schon mit Schwung)?


----------



## Hooked (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

...ist wahrscheinlich unterschiedlich, da die aufgebrachte Kraft immer variiert.
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe und ich nicht gerade mein Tackle auseinanderpflücken muss, schaue ich mal nach.
Ich glaube aber kaum das, hier schon mal jemand solche Tests veranstaltet hat. |kopfkrat
Aber möglich ist alles.

Wenn man lange genug mit Dingen herumspielt, gehen Sie auch irgendwann kaputt!#6
Du solltest evtl. einfach mal angeln gehen!?  :q

Nein, Scherz bei Seite. 
Wenn damit wirklich irgend etwas nicht stimmt (nach Deiner Meinung), würde ich umtauschen.

Bei meiner ist alles bestens... #c


----------



## NoSaint (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@walstipper, ok ich hab deine Morethan nur einmal kurz in der Hand gehabt aber ich hab nicht feststellen können dass sich die Rolle schwer drehen lässt... Ich kann zwar "nur" von meiner Fireblood sprechen, da ich keine Daiwa hab, aber bei ihr hab ich auch gemerkt, dass sie seit den latzten paar mal Fischen leichter läuft als davor. Vielleicht muss sich die Rolle erst "einlaufen". Aber genau kann ich es nicht bezüglich der morethan sagen... Aber wie auch Hooked schon geschrieben hat, besser nicht zuviel dranrum spielen, denn sonst verschlimmbesert man noch was..?!


----------



## Walstipper (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Einmal hat das auch gehakelt als ich die Speere rein/raus machen wollte. Warscheinlich hat sich da der Rotor noch etwas bewegt.

Es darf doch aber nicht sein das eine 450€ Rolle durch ihre eigene optionelle Mechanik schwergängiger wird. Ich krig nen Hals echt......


----------



## NoSaint (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wenn wir das nächste mal angeln gehn würde ich dann gerne nochmal die Rolle drehen, damit ich mir mal ein Bild davon machen kann, wie schwer sie läuft...


----------



## Walstipper (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ob die schwer läuft oder ned, Fakt ist:



Walstipper schrieb:


> Hab heut was festgestellt: Meine Branzino läuft mit Rücklaufsperre schwerer als ohne. Auch das Geräusch ändert sich.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Und wo liegt das Problem?

Ist mechanisch doch klar, oder?


----------



## Walstipper (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und wo liegt das Problem?
> 
> Ist mechanisch doch klar, oder?



Mir is technisch nicht klar woran das liegt, kannst du das mal erläutern?


----------



## Walstipper (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Rücklaufsperre etwas "Mechanisches" ist. und dass jedes zusätzliche mechanische Bauteil Reibung erzeugt, die auf die Leichtläufigkeit geht.  Ist bei jeder Rolle so!
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Aber doch nicht in dem Ausmaß |bigeyes


----------



## GT512 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

hallo zusammen

kann mir das mit der schwergänigkeit nur so erklären:
(vergleich mit einem auto :m)

rücklaufsperre drinnen= Gang eigelegt
rücklaufsperre aus     = leerlauf

ist ja irgendwie logisch ,wenn kein gang drinnen ist kann man das auto schieben und mit gang wird dies wieder etwas schwerer.

ich hoffe das meine antwort nicht falsch verstanden wird,oder sich jemand dadurch agegriffen fühlt.

grüße gt


----------



## drehteufel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> ...Es darf doch aber nicht sein das eine 450€ Rolle durch ihre eigene optionelle Mechanik schwergängiger wird. Ich krig nen Hals echt......


 

Da ich zwar keine Branzino, aber dafür 2 Certates besitze, möchte ich dazu auch kurz was sagen. Auch ich dachte, mir für ~280 Euro pro Stück (Japan-Import) High-End-Material zuzulegen, mit dem ich lange Freude haben werde. Nunja, die 3000er habe ich 2 Jahre, die 2500er ein gutes halbes Jahr, und was soll ich sagen: Beide laufen nicht mehr wie am ersten Tag, bei der großen habe ich kürzlich das Schnurlaufröllchen gewechselt, das alte war hin. Laut sind sie alle beide und der Lauf ist auf keinen Fall mehr besser als der einer 100 Euro-Rolle. Kürzlich habe ich eine ABU Cardinal 801 erstanden, die läuft wesentlich sanfter.|bigeyes
Für mich steht fest, dass ich nicht mehr so viel Kohle für eine Rolle ausgebe und mir lieber jedes Jahr eine neue hole.
Achja, die Randbedingungen: Spinnischen am WE für ein paar Stunden, kein Salzwasser, kein Hängerlösen über die Rolle, Rollenpflege ist selbstverständlich...

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Hooked (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Walstipper
Hattest Du die Rolle schon mal auseinander?

Ich hatte mal sowas ähnliches, als ich eine Rolle (keine Branzino) nach der Wartung wieder (falsch?) zusammen geschraubt habe. 
Mit Sperre konnte man nur schwergängig und mit ziemlich schrabbeligen (lauten) Geräuschen kurbeln. Das hat richtig gehakelt.
Ohne Sperre war alles bestens.   ???

Habe Sie nochmal auseinander genommen und wieder zusammen gebaut.
Danach war es weg. 
Ich weis immer noch nicht genau was es war.
Nehme an, es war die Feder der Rücklaufsperre.

Aber bei Dir? Keine Ahnung.

Wenn sich das wirklich negativ beim angeln bemerkbar macht, würde ich Sie - jetzt schon zum dritten mal - umtauschen! 

Fehler kommen immer mal und bei allen Produkten vor. 

Man neigt aber sicher auch schnell dazu, bei so hochpreisigem Tackle zu kritisch zu sein.
Vielleicht auch zu Recht?#c


----------



## Hooked (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Achso, das mit dem dran rumspielen war eigentlich nur ein Scherz. Steht da aber auch.
Da sollte eigentlich nix dran kaputt gehen. Es kommt natürlich immer darauf an "wie" man rumfummelt.|smash:   :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Hab heut was festgestellt: Meine Branzino läuft mit Rücklaufsperre schwerer als ohne. Auch das Geräusch ändert sich. Wenn ich die Kurbel von 12Uhr bis nochmal 12Uhr anschwinge und sie dann ausdrehen lasse, läuft die mit Sperre 6-7mal herum und ohne 9-10mal. Es ist eigentlich auch beim normalen Kurbeln spürbar schwerer mit Sperre.
> Das kann doch wohl nicht sein...
> 
> Um mal die Leichtläufigkeit zu "analysieren" - wie oft dreht sich eure Branzino mit Sperre einmal herum wenn ihr sie so anschwingt wie ich (also schon mit Schwung)?





Walstipper schrieb:


> Einmal hat das auch gehakelt als ich die Speere rein/raus machen wollte. Warscheinlich hat sich da der Rotor noch etwas bewegt.
> 
> Es darf doch aber nicht sein das eine 450€ Rolle durch ihre eigene optionelle Mechanik schwergängiger wird. Ich krig nen Hals echt......


Natürlich kann das sein, und so abwegig ist das gar nicht! :m
Ärgert Dich zwar, scheint aber sehr eindeutig eine zu geringe Schmierung der Sperrwalzen zu sein. Da Daiwa wie Ryobi die im Gehäuse liegende zerlegbare Rücklaufsperre baut, ist das an sich auch gar nicht so schwer, man kommt ja überall ran. Das ist außerdem die Stelle, wo ein berüchtiger Fall von Branzino-Salzwassergammel aufgetreten und dokumentiert ist: Das kann auch nur bei zu geringer Schmierung, zu wenig dichtendem Schmiermittel und an sich ungenügender Montage auftreten. Und es ist aufgetreten! :m

Und zu dem Preislevel: Keine Rolle ist gleich (genau genommen gibt es sogar physikalisch überhaupt keine Gleichheit ), und gewisse kleine Montagefehler wirken sich so aus. Ob ich ne Reihe Infinity oder Certate oder Aspire oder Stella beim Händler im Regal durchteste: Sie laufen alle (leicht) verschieden!


----------



## Walstipper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Hooked schrieb:


> @Walstipper
> Hattest Du die Rolle schon mal auseinander?
> 
> _Nein, ich hab bisher nur an ner Arc rumhantiert, erfolglos._
> ...



Natürlich erwartet man Einiges von einer solchen Rolle, bzw erwartet es eben nicht #d




AngelDet schrieb:


> Natürlich kann das sein, und so abwegig ist das gar nicht! :m
> Ärgert Dich zwar, scheint aber sehr eindeutig eine zu geringe Schmierung der Sperrwalzen zu sein.
> 
> _Exakt meine Vermutung. Wie lange müsste so ne Rolle im Lager rum liegen, dass der Schmireffekt nachlässt?_
> ...



Darf/Kann man anfangs in dem Preislevel bei gleicher Schmierung, aufgrund von sehr engen Fertigungstoleranzen,  nicht von kaum differenzierbarer Laufruhe/Leichtläufigkeit ausgehen?


----------



## Hooked (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Das Fehler vorkommen ist nicht unwahrscheinlich sondren Fakt!

Ich würde mir ne Neue geben lassen und dann nochmal gucken ob das bei der genauso ist...


----------



## Tino (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich fische seit einiger Zeit die DAIWA Caldia 3000 beim Mefo-fischen und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Muß aber nach dem Salzwasser-Einsatz ,und dem daraus resultierenden spülen mit Süsswasser,ab und an etwas nachschmieren,was allerdings bei der Bauweise sehr leicht geht.
Zwei Schrauben raus,Platte ab,Rollenfett rein und fertig. 
Läuft danach wieder seidenweich.(wie Original)
Liebäugel auch mit der Branzino zum Mefo-Fischen.

Sind die CRBB-Lager wirklich so ein Vorteil beim Salzwasser-Einsatz?

Denn das würde mich überzeugen mir solch eine Rolle zuzulegen.


----------



## Walstipper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich hab mir mal nen "Test" einfallen lassen:

Man halte die Rolle vertikal.


Dann kurbelt man so lange bis sich die Spule beim einkurbeln vom Rollenkörper wegbewegt.

Nun dreht man langsam am Rotor und beobachtet ab wieviel Uhr der Rotor unter seinem Eigengewicht anfängt sich abwärts zu bewegen.

Der Rotor meiner Branzino fing ohne Rücklaufsperre ab 11Uhr an abwärts zu gehen, während er mit Rücklaufsperra sogar in der 9Uhr-Position verharrte!

Auch die Technium MgS, von der ich ausging das dort kein Unterschied zu erkennen sei, bewegte sich ohne Sperre bei 11-12 und mit bei 10-11 Uhr.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Walstipper

Deine "Experimente" machen den Eindruck, als wenn Du Dets Assistent bist.

Aber allemal interessant.
Danke!


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> was soll dir dein Test für Ergebnisse liefern? |kopfkrat



Frag ich mich auch gerade... vor allem, weil dem Herrn Walstipper ja schon erklärt wurde wie ein zusätzliches mechanisches Teil, in diesem Fall die Rücklaufsperre sich "laufmindernd" auswirkt... da helfen auch die Euros nicht die man ausgibt... Mechanik bleibt Mechanik...

Irgendwie beschleicht mich langsam das Gefühl, daß es hier nicht mehr ums angeln geht...



> Deine "Experimente" machen den Eindruck, als wenn Du Dets Assistent bist.


Wie geil is' der Spruch denn


----------



## Walstipper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Walstipper
> 
> Deine "Experimente" machen den Eindruck, als wenn Du Dets Assistent bist.
> 
> ...



Danke auch für Ehrung 




angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wenn sich dein Rotor abwärts bewegt,musst du mit der Rolle echt mal zum Rollendoktor |supergri
> 
> meiner Meinung nach laufen die Shimanos im Leerlauf generell etwas leichter als die Daiwas ... liegts am "wormshaft" vs. ecxenter? am niedrig viskosem Öl? unter zug sieht das dann schon wieder anders aus ...
> 
> was soll dir dein Test für Ergebnisse liefern? |kopfkrat



Erstmal soll es zeigen das die Sperre den Lauf beeinflusst, und eventuell auch wie leicht eine Rolle "dreht".


----------



## NoSaint (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Also ich bin halt immernoch der Meinung dass sich eine Angelrolle esrt einlaufen muss, bis sie weich und sehr gut funktioniert. Ich mein Klar bei so hochwertigen Rollen sind die Bauteile sicher genauer aufeinander angepasst, als bei einer günstigeren, aber ich denk trotzdem dass es etwas dauert bis die Getriebeteile 100% aufeinender abgestimmt sind. Ich hab das bei meiner Fireblood ja auch gemerkt, sie ist ganz am Anfang, also frisch aus das Karton, auch etwas rauher gelaufen als nach gut 20 Spinnstunden, eben jetzt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Erstmal soll es zeigen das die Sperre den Lauf beeinflusst, und eventuell auch wie leicht eine Rolle "dreht".


Ist doch sehr gut zu versuchen, das zu messen, quantifizierbar zu machen!  #6

Bei all den moderneren Spinnrollen von Daiwa, Shimano und Ryobi(Arc) fällt bei gut geschmiertem Rücklaufsperrenlager der Unterschied Rücklaufsperre an/aus nicht sonderlich auf, das ist unmerklich für das normale Kurbeln. Zumal die Sperrwalzen ja trotzdem immer mitlaufen, es wird nur deren Widerlager enthemmt.

Ich kann den Ärger gut nachvollziehen, wenn ein für teures Geld als sehr gut erachtetes Röllchen nicht einwandfrei läuft. :g

Es gibt jedoch nur 2 Lösungen: 1. umtauschen, 2. (wenn möglich) richtig glattlaufend schmieren.

Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.


----------



## Walstipper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Meine fängt mit Rücklaufsperre bei 11 Uhr an zu drehen, ohne schon "einen Tick" nach 12 Uhr - allerdings hat sie schon mindestens 100 h "auf dem Buckel" - ist also gut eingelaufen - jag doch einfach mal etwas Öl in die Rolle und dreh sie gut durch - sollte "verdicktes Fett" dünnflüssiger machen.



Danke jetzt hab ich einen Anhaltspunkt, zwischen 11Uhr und 9Uhr sind Welten |motz:

Was für Öl kann ich denn verwenden? Kann man das Daiwaöl/Fett irgendwo beziehen, bzw. weiß überhaupt jemand was die wo drin haben?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Daiwa
http://www.plat.co.jp/parts/parts.htm

Schmiere+gute Rücklaufsperrenschmiere
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20061211423/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2007/richtig-rollen-schmieren.html


----------



## Walstipper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Daiwa
> http://www.plat.co.jp/parts/parts.htm
> 
> Schmiere+gute Rücklaufsperrenschmiere
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20061211423/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2007/richtig-rollen-schmieren.html



Bei Plat is die Branzino ned dabei.

Muss ich das alte entfernen bevor ich was neues reinmach, auch wenn die noch kaum gefischt wurde?


----------



## drehteufel (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Danke jetzt hab ich einen Anhaltspunkt, zwischen 11Uhr und 9Uhr sind Welten |motz:
> 
> ...Kann man das Daiwaöl/Fett irgendwo beziehen, bzw. weiß überhaupt jemand was die wo drin haben?


 

Kann man, ich habe welches bei mikesreelrepair.com bestellt und erhalten, allerdings erst nach 10 Wochen, weil ich gleich noch ein paar Rollenersatzteile wollte, deren Beschaffung wohl länger gedauert hat. Auf dem Fett und dem Öl steht hinten drauf, was wo reinkommt.
Habe allerdings auch noch die Hot Sauce von Quantum, die ich als besser einschätze, da meine Rolle damit wieder sehr gut läuft. Soll angeblich DAS Wunderfett+Öl sein...#c


----------



## Ranger (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Walstipper

Geh doch erstmal fleißig mit der Branzino fischen... Als meine neu war (Januar 2008) hatte ich auch das Gefühl, dass die Rolle schwerer läuft als meine bisherige Stella. Heute gut 10 Monate später habe ich mich entweder an die Rolle gewöhnt oder aber die hat sich eingelaufen...

Noch immer die geilste Rolle, die ich je gefischt hab


----------



## Walstipper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Ranger schrieb:


> @Walstipper
> 
> Geh doch erstmal fleißig mit der Branzino fischen... Als meine neu war (Januar 2008) hatte ich auch das Gefühl, dass die Rolle schwerer läuft als meine bisherige Stella. Heute gut 10 Monate später habe ich mich entweder an die Rolle gewöhnt oder aber die hat sich eingelaufen...
> 
> Noch immer die geilste Rolle, die ich je gefischt hab


 
Zwischen "Am-Anfang-etwas-schwerer-laufen-als-Stella" und "Am-Anfang-mit-Sperre-in-9Uhr-stehen-bleiben" is denke ich schon ein Unterschied. Oder lief deine Stella nicht optimal?
Ich werd die jetzt am WE mal stundenlang beim Gufieren und spinnen foltern und dann mal sehen :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Sorry, aber bei euren theoretischen Modellen und Tests kann ich nicht mithalten... Werde es auch nicht an meiner Rolle testen.|uhoh:

Mein Prasxistest von gestern: Marmorkarpfen ca. 1,25 - 1,30, ausgedrillt in deutlich unter 10 Minuten. Bremse läuft ohne Ruckeln, Fisch mit ziemlicher Gewalt von Bäumen ferngehalten, alles kein Thema.

Für mich ist es eine gut ausballancierte Rolle, sehr feine ruckelfreie Bremse, stabiles Getriebe und Schnurfangbügel. Im Rahmen dessen mit was ich eine Angelrolle belaste hält sie bisher alles aus. Bis jetzt dieses Jahr 3 Marmorkarpfen > 50 Pfund, dazu Hechtangeln in Irland und Schweden, Gufiangeln mit fiesen Hängern im main (Hauptstrom) etc. Hängerlösen bei mir allerdings nie über die Rolle!

Soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann keine Probleme, Verschleißerscheinungen oder so, aber eventuell verstehe ich auch nur nicht genug davon... 

Manchmal werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, das manche das Angeln und vor allem das Gerät zu sehr theoretisieren... #h

CU Stefan


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Keine Ahnung, aber ordentlich "eingedrillt" dürfte sie sein... :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Manchmal werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, das manche das Angeln und vor allem das Gerät zu sehr theoretisieren



DEN Eindruck habe ich allerdings auch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Euch sollte aber schon der Unterschied zwischen phantasieren, imaginieren, spekulieren und theoretisieren bekannt sein? 

"Eine Theorie ist ein vereinfachtes Bild eines Ausschnitts der Realität, der mit diesem Bild beschrieben und erklärt werden soll, um auf dieser Grundlage möglicherweise Prognosen zu machen und Handlungsempfehlungen zu geben."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theorie

Was anderes tun wir hier im AB eigentlich nicht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Manchmal werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, das manche das Angeln und vor allem das Gerät zu sehr theoretisieren.



Moin Stefan!

SCNR 

Aber manchmal werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, daß hier die Qualität einer mittleren Spinnrolle vor allem am Drill eines fetten Marmorkarpfens festgemacht wird... |supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wenn ich näher am Bodden oder einem vergleichbaren Revier wohnen würde, dann würde ich als Test auch erheblich lieber einen Meterhecht als Maßstab nehemn...  kannst du mir glauben! :q

Da die hier aber recht selten vorkommen, ich aber im Gegensatz dazu öfters mal Marmorkarpfen oder Waller am Band habe, und die ja auch ganz nett ziehen, nehme ich die als Vergleichsgröße.

OK? ;+

Für mich ist das eben die Obergrenze dessen mit was eine Spinnrolle belastet wird, eine Schnur wie PP 15lbs, mehr Zug bringe ich nicht drauf. Wenn sie das hält reicht mir das...:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> fetten Marmorkarpfen|supergri



Na ja, für hier ist das noch kein großer... :m

Mal sehen was der Winter bringt, aber wenn schon dann würde ich gerne mal die 1,60 knacken...


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo Stefan,

versteh mich nicht falsch, bitte.
Aber ich wollte eigentlich ganz vorsichtig darauf hinaus, daß das ja nun kein Maßstab für eine 3000er Spinnrolle sein kann. Obwohl es natürlich toll ist, wenn sie's packt.

Ich versteh das aber schon. Ich hätte eben auch keine Lust mir ne 6000er Rolle an die Rute zu hängen, nur weil ich gelegentlich mit monströsen Beifängen rechnen muss. Allerdings hört sich das bei Dir ja schon fast gezielt an...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich mein das nicht böse! |wavey:

Ich sehe das eher so:

Na ja, ein ordentlicher Hecht zieht ja auch ein bisschen, meine vergleiche hören leider bei 1,06 auf, aber wenn ich mir Hechte von 1,30 vorstelle, oder die hier teilweise immer wieder erwähnten 1,50er, dann wird man wohl Drilltechnisch auch in diese Liga kommen. Und da die 3000er Daiwa-Größe meine schwere Hechtausrüstung komplettiert gehe ich davon aus, das dies die Obergrenze ist.

Bei der leichten Hechtangelei, wenn ich eher mit Fischen bis 80cm oder so rechne, ist mir die 3000 erheblich zu groß, da fische ich 2000er Daiwa oder 2500er Shimanos, und mit denen ist es beim Großhecht/Marmor/Waller eben schwer... Hatte im Frühjahr einen 1,28 Marmor an der leichten Spinne, rausbekommen habe ich ihn natürlich, aber die 2000er Luvias ist schon merklich mitgenommen...|uhoh:

Für "böses" Angeln mit Harten Gegnern und Hängern ist die 3000er Daiwa mein Maßstab - und da soll sie alles überstehen...

Deswegen ist das meine Obergrenze, wenn eben ein richtiger Waller einsteigt habe ich mit der 3000er keinen Stich, da muss schon mindestens ne 3500er, besser 4000er her...

PS: Gezielt ist das nicht, aber im Winter sammeln sich bei uns die Fische zum großen Teil in einem tiefen Teilbereich des Sees. Da stehen Kleinfische, Raubfische - und eben auch Karpfen... Dort fische ich mit Gufi, ohne Angstdrilling inzwischen, weil dann noch mehr hängenbleiben, und habe eben immer mal wieder einen dran. Viele andere Angler auch, nur bekommen die meisten diese Brocken nicht raus! Selbst im Sommer habe ich manchmal unter der Oberfläche Karpfen gehakt, beim Twitchen... Was willste machen? Nicht mehr in dem See angeln? Glaub mir, gerade mit der leichten Spinne könnte ich gut auf diese "Beifänge" verzichten, aber es gibt scheinbar echt einige...


----------



## maesox (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Stefan


|good:


----------



## drehteufel (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ... Da stehen Kleinfische, Raubfische - und eben auch Karpfen... Dort fische ich mit Gufi, ohne Angstdrilling inzwischen, weil dann noch mehr hängenbleiben, und habe eben immer mal wieder einen dran. Viele andere Angler auch, nur bekommen die meisten diese Brocken nicht raus! Selbst im Sommer habe ich manchmal unter der Oberfläche Karpfen gehakt, beim Twitchen... Was willste machen? Nicht mehr in dem See angeln? Glaub mir, gerade mit der leichten Spinne könnte ich gut auf diese "Beifänge" verzichten, aber es gibt scheinbar echt einige...


 
Ist bei mir am See genauso, teilweise ist es nicht möglich, einen Wurf zu machen, ohne dass man Marmor-Kontakt hat. Ist echt lästig, da ich:


es nicht auf diese Fische abgesehen habe
das Material beim Drill doch arg gefordert wird
es jedesmal einen Heidenlärm an der Oberfläche gibt, wenn die Fische kämpfen, das tun sie meist lang und ausdauernd (Angelstelle ist nur ca. 3m tief)
wertvolle Zeit in der heißesten Beißphase der Zander verlorengeht, die meist nur ein paar Minuten dauert
Einziger Vorteil: Oft war es so, dass wenn die Karpfen am Platz waren, auch die Zander gebissen haben. Keine Ahnung, ob die Zander auf das Lärmen der MK's stehen und neugierig werden, wenn diese springen und an der Oberfläche rollen???
Vielleicht läuft meine Certate deswegen nicht mehr butterweich wie am Anfang...die hat schon einige mittlere Marmorkapfen von ~1m brav ausdrillen dürfen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Vielleicht läuft meine Certate deswegen nicht mehr butterweich wie am Anfang...die hat schon einige mittlere Marmorkapfen von ~1m brav ausdrillen dürfen.



Ich hab auf jeden Fall so meine Zweifel ob eine Wormshaftverlegende Rolle aus der Arc-Familie das besser weggesteckt hätte.


----------



## drehteufel (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich hab auf jeden Fall so meine Zweifel ob eine Wormshaftverlegende Rolle aus der Arc-Familie das besser weggesteckt hätte.


 
Das bezweifle ich auch, nur hätte ich von der Daiwa erwartet, dass sie das anstandslos wegsteckt, immerhin habe ich "nur" gedrillt, zwar hart und auch recht große Fische, aber das sollte sie doch schon abkönnen mit dem superstabilen Getriebe etc....


----------



## zandertex (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo,habe mit meiner 2500 Certate einen 1,36m Waller aus dem Rhein gezogen,und zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Eindruck gehabt das Teil sei überfordert.Bin mir sicher da geht noch viel mehr.
Kurze Zeit später mit meiner Twinpower 4000 FA einen Hänger gehabt,der sich als ca.80kg Baumstamm vom Rheingrund,voll über die Rute ans Ufer drillen liess.Da war eher die Rute aber nicht die Rolle am Ende.

Was meiner Meinung ein großes Qualitätskriterium ist,und hier viel zu wenig Bedeutung o. Beachtung findet ist,wie viel Spiel im  Getriebe der Rolle ist.Es werden Hunderte von Euros hier für Rollen ausgegeben,Hauptsache das Teil kommt aus Japan.
Keiner hatte "seine" Rolle vorher mal in der Hand.Aber was bringt der geschmeidigste,weichste,rundeste..........................Lauf,wenn das Teil Spiel hat.
Da ist das Ableben der Rolle doch  schon vorprogrammiert.
Jedes mal wenns ruckartigen Druck gibt,seih es durch einen Biss,Hänger ec. gibt es dem zufolge im Getriebe einen Schlag,der durch unser geliebte Geflochtene nicht ohne Wirkung bleibt.Das Spiel wird mehr und mehr und mehr,ohne das wir was davon merken,bis die Rolle irgend wann so ausgenudelt ist das die Nächste aus dem land der aufgehenden Sonne geordert wird.
Keiner hier würde eine Rute kaufen die im zusammen gesteckten Zustand "Spiel" in der Verbindung hat.Oder ein Auto,wenn es "Spiel" zwischen Kolben und Pleuel oder sonst wo hat.Da währen wir alle der Meinung,der Motor ist defekt.Bei einer auch noch so teuren Rolle wird diese Manko aber akzeptiert,warum?
Oder sehe ich das alles falsch? Bitte um Aufklärung
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Walstipper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@zandertex: Kann ich nichts zu sagen #c

Hat nochmals jemand seine Branzino auf den Lauf mit und ohne Rücklaufsperre untersucht?

Nochmals die Fakten zu meiner Rolle:

- Deutlich hörbare Reibung(?) mit Rücklaufsperre - ohne ist es leiser
- Merkbar "rauerer" Lauf mit Sperre
- Mit Sperre bleibt die Kurbel auf der Neunuhrstellung stehen, ohne bleibt sie fast garnicht stehen.
- Beim stärkeren Andrehen der Kurbel, einmal herum, dreht die Kurbel mit Sperre etwa 6,7 mal weiter; ohne fast doppelt so oft

Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich hab lieber eine Rücklaufsperre die ich merke, als eine die beim ersten Anschlag flöten geht. Ich denke mal beim Fischen sollte man kaum ein Unterschied merken, da man eine 3000er Daiwa nicht zum UL Fischen nimmt.


----------



## NoSaint (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich hab walstippers Morethan am WE auch mal für ein paar Würfe in der Hand gehabt und sie mit meiner Rolle (Shimpanso) vergleichen können. Also wenn man sie fischt merkt man das "schwerere" drehen nicht, also zumindest wenn man eh auf den köder achtet und dessen führung. Wenn man die Rolle so in der Hand hält (also nicht fischt) merkt man schon einen unterschied, von mit zu ohne Rücklaufsperre. Ich denk mal ich bin was das angeht eher nicht so empfindlich und habe das darum nicht groß als störend empfunden, aber ich mein es ist schon verständlich, dass man von einer Rolle, die (laut Hersteller) 600€ kostet, absolute präzision und leichtgängigkeit erwatet...


----------



## Walstipper (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@chrizzi: Ich werd die demnächst mal ne Stunde ohne Sperre fischen und dann weiter sehen. Ich habe von Menschen gehört die nur ohne Sperre fischen und dann im Drill per Hand an der Kurbel bremsen :q......

@NoSaint: Ich denke einfach das da etwas ned stimmt, und das nehme ich für die Kröten sicher nicht einfach mal in kauf und fische die so weiter.

Das Problem wird der Umtausch, da die nicht wirklich deffekt ist und ich die Neoprentasche schon prepariert habe.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> @chrizzi: Ich werd die demnächst mal ne Stunde ohne Sperre fischen und dann weiter sehen. Ich habe von Menschen gehört die nur ohne Sperre fischen und dann im Drill per Hand an der Kurbel bremsen :q......



Dann üb' den Anschlag... ansonsten haste ein saftigen Knoten. #6


----------



## taxel (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> @chrizzi: Ich werd die demnächst mal ne Stunde ohne Sperre fischen und dann weiter sehen. Ich habe von Menschen gehört die nur ohne Sperre fischen und dann im Drill per Hand an der Kurbel bremsen :q......



Das habe ich früher nur so gemacht. Insgesamt funktioniert es bei weicheren Ruten ganz gut. Die Puffern den Biss und man behält die Kurbel unter Kontrolle. Vorteilder Methode ist: Man kann bei Bissen auf extrem kurze Distanz (Biss vor den Füßen) rückwärts kurbeln wärend man die Rute hochreißt. So bringt man wieder Schnur zwischen den Fisch und die Rutenspitze. Einen Hecht mit fest eingestellter Bremse und nur einem Meter Schnur zwischen Rutenspitze und Köder zu drillen ist schwierig. 

Jetzt mache ich das allerdings nicht mehr. Ich habe mich umgewöhnt. Man kann präziser fischen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich hab das zwar auch schon gemacht und werde es vermutlich auch wieder machen, aber da mach ich erst nach den Biss die Sperre raus, bzw. beim Biss (beim Ansitz). 
Da ich eigentlich nun komplett auf Multi umsteige muss ich mir da keine sorgen machen, die Bremse erreicht man mit den Daumen der "Kurbel-Hand" und hat mit einem "wisch" die Bremse gelockert, wenn man da ein wenig drauf achtet und das in der Endphase vom Drill etwas macht oder auch etwas mehr (bremsen kann ich auch mit dem Daumen) sollte das in etwa den selben Effekt haben.


----------



## Walstipper (13. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> @zandertex: Kann ich nichts zu sagen #c
> 
> Hat nochmals jemand seine Branzino auf den Lauf mit und ohne Rücklaufsperre untersucht?
> 
> ...



Schubs.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



zandertex schrieb:


> Was meiner Meinung ein großes Qualitätskriterium ist,und hier viel zu wenig Bedeutung o. Beachtung findet ist,wie viel Spiel im  Getriebe der Rolle ist.Es werden Hunderte von Euros hier für Rollen ausgegeben,Hauptsache das Teil kommt aus Japan.
> Keiner hatte "seine" Rolle vorher mal in der Hand.Aber was bringt der geschmeidigste,weichste,rundeste..........................Lauf,wenn das Teil Spiel hat.
> Da ist das Ableben der Rolle doch  schon vorprogrammiert.
> Jedes mal wenns ruckartigen Druck gibt,seih es durch einen Biss,Hänger ec. gibt es dem zufolge im Getriebe einen Schlag,der durch unser geliebte Geflochtene nicht ohne Wirkung bleibt.Das Spiel wird mehr und mehr und mehr,ohne das wir was davon merken,bis die Rolle irgend wann so ausgenudelt ist das die Nächste aus dem land der aufgehenden Sonne geordert wird.
> ...


Das siehtst Du nicht falsch, sondern genau richtig. #6
Sofern eben wirklicher harter Einsatz erfolgen soll und tut. :g


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Det und Tex...
soll ich mir deswegen ne Zauber oder Arc kaufen, obwohl mir die Rolle nicht zusagt???
Wenn meine Highend nach etlichen Jahren hartem Einsatzes am Ar.... ist:c, dann wird sie entsorgt und eine Neue geordert . In der funktionierenden Zeit hatte ich aber, im Gegensatz mit andrem Gekurbel, ne Menge Spass und Freude.....
Der (teilweise) , da wackelt nix bei ner TP (als Bsp)Unterschied der japanmodelle und den Deutschen ist ja mittlerweile durchaus bekannt 
wenn bei meinem Ferrari die Elektronik versagt bleibe ich auch stehen,
bei nem 1300er Käfer von 1960 gibts keine Elektronik die verrecken kann, aber halt auch keine Klimaanlage, keine beheizbaren Sitze usw...
dieses Thema hatten wir aber schon zur genüge.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Nö, mußt Du ja gar nicht . Gibt schon einige Auswahl, vor allem wenn man genau weiß wofür, also den Leistungsbedarf und Verschleiß gut einschätzen kann. 
Ein falsch eingesetzte Rolle bezüglich ihrer Belastbarkeit wird halt schnell frustrierend und wird teuer. 
Eine Stella und eine Branzino spielen halt erwiesenmaßen nicht in der gleichen Kraftliga, die Branzino kann definitiv mehr Rollbelastung ab, Shimano baut deutlich zarter. Trotzdem kann für bestimmte Einsatzbereiche wie an der Küste die Stella (sogar die zarte FB) die weit bessere Rolle sein, weil sie mit dem Salzwasser besser klarkommt. 
Ist nun Branzino oder Stella die bessere Rolle?

Man muß wohl auch mal das Spar-Argument, das P/L, super ausreichend, gut genug, ... von dem Enthusiastenlevel klar trennen. So im P/L-Analysen kann man viel suchen, testen, vergleichen, die tausend Fragen nach haltbarer oder ultimativer Rolle implizieren sowas schnell. Klar kann ich bezüglich *bestimmter* Anforderungen eine gute Eignung bestimmen, das günstigste bezüglich P/L bestimmen. Alleine die Anforderungen sind aber schon so unterschiedlich. 
Die P/L-Analyse zielt aber auch schnell dran vorbei.

Weil, wer ein bischen *Luxus* haben will, ein bischen EUR dafür locker hat, der zuckt ja auch nicht gleich bei +100. Das ist eben so, wer ne Lederluxusausstattung in seinem Auto haben will, zuuckt auch nicht mit der Wimper bei +1000 oder gar +7000. 
Dabei verbessert das die Fahr+Leistungseigenschaften nun wirklich nicht, aber eben Komfort und Feeling. Evtl. steht auch die Herzdame drauf.  

Die Frage nach der Rolle kann man somit auch auf eine sehr einfache reduzieren: Wann will ich bzw. bin ich bereit mir wieder die nächste Rolle derart zu kaufen?

Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr anhänglich  , so eine gut eingeangelte darf ruhig Jahrzehnte halten, ich hab gerne ne "handpolierte" und erwiesenermaßen verlässliche. Außerdem mag ich nicht das Rollenhandling wechseln, die sollte immer gleich funktionieren, an allen Ruten und über alle Jahre. Dann noch die extreme Zugbelastbarkeit, das sind *meine persönlichen* Anforderungen, die ich sozusagen fest ins Beschaffungspflichtenheft schreiben kann. :g

Jemand der lieber alle 2 Jahre oder gar jedes Jahr eine neue aus dem Karton nimmt, sieht das unter seinen Umständen vollkommen anders. Selbst die angekündigte 1 Saisonfischerei für eine Rolle ist ja auch inzwischen bekannt, und läßt sich argumentieren und auch rechnen. Genauso wie die High-Price Geräte günstig sein können, gerade die Japsen Shimano und Daiwa lassen sich bei ihren Top-Modellen nicht lumpen, lumpig sind seher alle abgespeckten Typen darunter, eben weil die was verschlechtert drin haben.


----------



## Walstipper (14. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr anhänglich  , so eine gut eingeangelte darf ruhig Jahrzehnte halten, ich hab gerne ne "handpolierte" und erwiesenermaßen verlässliche. Außerdem mag ich nicht das Rollenhandling wechseln, die sollte immer gleich funktionieren, an allen Ruten und über alle Jahre. Dann noch die extreme Zugbelastbarkeit, das sind *meine persönlichen* Anforderungen, die ich sozusagen fest ins Beschaffungspflichtenheft schreiben kann. :g



Wie heißt denn dein "Schatzi" ?


----------



## Hooked (22. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Moin!
@Walstipper ich habe meine Rolle jetzt auch mal (wie Du es bezeichnest) "anschwingen" lassen:q.

Bei mir ist kein Unterschied zwischen geöffneter und geschlossener Rücklaufsperre, in Bezug auf die Umdrehungen zu erkennen.

Mit Schwung ca. 15 mal, mit noch mehr Schwung bis ca. 20 mal. 
Dabei macht meine Rolle auch leichte Geräusche. Die macht aber jede Rolle.


----------



## Walstipper (22. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Hooked schrieb:


> Moin!
> @Walstipper ich habe meine Rolle jetzt auch mal (wie Du es bezeichnest) "anschwingen" lassen:q.
> 
> Bei mir ist kein Unterschied zwischen geöffneter und geschlossener Rücklaufsperre, in Bezug auf die Umdrehungen zu erkennen.
> ...


 
|bigeyes....is ja ein immenser Unterschied.
Ich werd meine wohl zurückschicken, nur wie regel ich das mit der preparierten Neoprentasche, die hat jetzt nen Spalt für die Kurbel. Einfach ohne zurückschicken?


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Hooked schrieb:


> Moin!
> @Walstipper ich habe meine Rolle jetzt auch mal (wie Du es bezeichnest) "anschwingen" lassen:q.
> 
> Bei mir ist kein Unterschied zwischen geöffneter und geschlossener Rücklaufsperre, in Bezug auf die Umdrehungen zu erkennen.
> ...


 

Habe den Quatsch auch mal probiert.Dreht mit ner menge
Schwung bis 23X.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Hooked (22. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Jau, kommt hin.
Wenn man noch heftiger dreht, wahrscheinlich noch öfter. 
Man muss ja nix überstrapazieren. 
Ist ja nur zum Vergleich für Walstipper...


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Hooked schrieb:


> Jau, kommt hin.
> Wenn man noch heftiger dreht, wahrscheinlich noch öfter.
> Man muss ja nix überstrapazieren.
> Ist ja nur zum Vergleich für Walstipper...


 

Wobei es auch noch einen Unterschied macht,ob man bei
dem "Test"die Rolle in der Hand hält,oder auf die Rute 
montiert hat.Dann lässt sich die Kraft natürlich auch besser
übertragen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Walstipper (23. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Sry, nochmal wegen der Verwirrung, und nein ich bin nicht Schizophren. 
Meine Freundin war am andern Rechner im Haus autologgt, wo ich es normal bin und ich habs übersehen |peinlich

Also danke das ihr den "Test" mitgemacht habt, eventuell is meine Branzino sehr unterfettet und/oder "defekt" an der Rücklaufsperre.

Macht es was aus wenn ich die Rolle, natürlich gepolztert, ohne Neoprentasche zu Askari zurückschicke?


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Sry, nochmal wegen der Verwirrung, und nein ich bin nicht Schizophren.
> Meine Freundin war am andern Rechner im Haus autologgt, wo ich es normal bin und ich habs übersehen |peinlich
> 
> Also danke das ihr den "Test" mitgemacht habt, eventuell is meine Branzino sehr unterfettet und/oder "defekt" an der Rücklaufsperre.
> ...





*Nein,*

*mir macht es nichts aus.#d*


*Gruß*
*Jürgen*


----------



## Hooked (23. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wobei es auch noch einen Unterschied macht,ob man bei
> dem "Test"die Rolle in der Hand hält,oder auf die Rute
> montiert hat.Dann lässt sich die Kraft natürlich auch besser
> übertragen.
> ...



Stimmt!
War übrigens mit Rute...


----------



## casio01 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand den momentan günstigsten Preis mit passendem Link schicken. 
Ich google schon den ganzen Tag nach der Rolle nur finde ich nirgendwo einen Preis unter 550 Euro. Es wird ja immer wieder irgendwo gepostet, dass es sie noch ne ganze Ecke günstiger geben soll.....


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

www.bass.co.jp
www.plat.co.jp


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Askari wenn wieder Rabattaktionen sind, dann gibt es oft 20% auf den Katalogpreis, musst halt nur vorher die Rolle in den Shop bestellen, da die solche Rollen normalerweise nicht da haben...


----------



## maxum (24. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> www.bass.co.jp
> www.plat.co.jp



Boah ebend gekuckt

582.48EUR  für die Branzino bei PLAT.

Grüße aus B. der S.


----------



## Walstipper (24. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Askari wenn wieder Rabattaktionen sind, dann gibt es oft 20% auf den Katalogpreis, musst halt nur vorher die Rolle in den Shop bestellen, da die solche Rollen normalerweise nicht da haben...



Meinst den Frühjahrsrabatt? Haben die auch ne Winteraktion? Ich hab die mal angeschrieben, aber nie kam was zurück....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

So wie der Yen momentan steht sollte man nicht unbedingt in Japan bestellen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Meinst den Frühjahrsrabatt? Haben die auch ne Winteraktion? Ich hab die mal angeschrieben, aber nie kam was zurück....



Die haben alle paar Monate so eine Rabattaktion, am besten meldest Du Dich für den Newsletter an, dann wirst Du informiert...

Laut meinem letzten Newsletter war die letzte 20%-Aktion grade vom 07. - 15.11.

Knapp verpasst...


----------



## Walstipper (25. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die haben alle paar Monate so eine Rabattaktion, am besten meldest Du Dich für den Newsletter an, dann wirst Du informiert...
> 
> Laut meinem letzten Newsletter war die letzte 20%-Aktion grade vom 07. - 15.11.
> 
> Knapp verpasst...



Hä, da stand aber nix wie sonst auf der Site.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Newsletter vom 16.10. war:

Markenartikel supergünstig erwerben können Sie bei unserer großen Personal-Rabatt-Aktion, die Sie von Fr., 07.11.08 - Sa., 15.11.08 in unseren Fachmärkten erwartet. Es gibt 20 % Rabatt auf alles* sowie zahlreise attraktive Angebote! Schauen Sie doch mal rein!

Kann ich Dir sonst gerne per mail schicken, ist aber halt schon rum...


----------



## Nick_A (26. November 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Der Personal-Rabatt galt aber auch nur für den "Vor-Ort-Einkauf" in den Filialen von Askari....Ich habe direkt in der "Haupt-Filiale" angerufen und hier wurde mir nochmals bestätigt, daß der Rabatt nur bei einem direkten Kauf vor Ort gilt. --> Ein Versand würde von den Filialen ohnehin nicht gemacht werden können. 

Im letzten Jahr gab es aber kurz nach Weihnachten ebenfalls die "20%-Aktion" ... und die galt dann eben auch für den Onlineshop. 

--> Warten bis nach Weihnachten und dann ggf. zuschlagen 

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Alex.k (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Das billigste was ich hier gefunden habe in Dtl. 489,00 € also billiger als in Japan. http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/angler/daiwa/morethan-branzino.html
Der Preis ist unschlagbar gegenüber anderen Shops in Dtl.  bis zu glatten 100EU


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Das billigste was ich hier gefunden habe in Dtl. 489,00 € also billiger als in Japan. http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/angler/daiwa/morethan-branzino.html
> Der Preis ist *unschlagbar* gegenüber anderen Shops in Dtl.  bis zu glatten 100EU



Wenn Du hier immer so auf die Kacke haust solltest Du schon sicher sein das der Preis wirklich gut ist. Bei Askari kostet das Teil zur Zeit 440€

Nach noch günstigeren Preisen habe ich jetzt nicht gesucht, gut möglich das da noch was geht...

Bei der Fireblood hast Du auch schon so ne Welle gemacht...  Hast Du eine der Rollen jetzt gekauft, wolltest uns nur mal mitteilen das Du sie Dir angeschaut hast oder war das als Tip gedacht, falls jemand die Rollen kaufen möchte aber selber nicht suchen will?  Oder willst Du von uns wissen wo es die olle günstiger gibt? #c

Fragen über Fragen... ;+


----------



## Khaane (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Da muss ich den Alex aber in Schutz nehmen - Das Thema ist zwar schon älter, aber sein geposteter Link ist zwar nicht das günstigste Angebot, aber dennoch ist das Angebot ok.

Warum du dich jetzt über sein Posting so aufregst ist mir völlig schleierhaft, es tut doch überhaupt nichts zur Sache, ob er sich die Rolle nun kauft oder nicht kauft - Er wollte nur einen nütztlichen Link posten, dass Forum lebt von Usern die sich gegenseitig helfen.

Bei einigen Usern habe ich eh das Gefühl, dass sie sich besonders "privilegiert" fühlen - Ob das nun mit den Stellas oder Branzinos zusammenhängt, lass ich dahingestellt


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich frage mich nur was man mit dem Link will?

In einem anderen Thread hat er eine super Tip für ne Fireblood gehabt, der Preis war wie der hier auch halt nix besonderes. Bekommt man in einigen Läden zu dem Kurs. Wenn man einen Tip als "unschlagbar" anpreist sollte der Preis schon besonders günstig sein, oder?

Was das mit "priviligiert" zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht, kannst Du ja gerne mal erklären. Wenn hier jemand als "unschlagbar" 100€ für ne RedArc präsentieren würde fändest Du das wohl auch seltsam, oder? Ne Woche später ist es die BlueArc für 99€, und man wundert sich langsam...


----------



## Alex.k (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ob ich die Fireblood gekauft habe oder nicht geht dich ne scheiss an. Askari, aber auch nur weil sie grad 20% haben, sonst kostet die auch 550EU.
Wieso ne Welle, bei Fireblood, das Angebot welches ich geschrieben war, war für Dtl. zeigt mir doch was billigeres. Ausland ist klar, da bekommt man einiges billiger. Nur nicht jeder bestellt in USA oder Japan.

Habe fast alle Shops geprüft und es ist wirklich ein gutes Angebot. Werde keine mehr posten.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Und dein Shop hat auch nur ein Angebot sonst kostet sie 595€...Also gibs immernoch deutlich günstigere Läden...

mfg Flo


----------



## Khaane (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

*dududu!*
Was geht denn hier ab? #d

Bleibt mal locker Leute, ist doch ziemlich Banane, wessen Angebotslink nun das Günstigste ist - Deshalb braucht man sich hier doch nicht auf die Köppe hauen, dafür sind die Fische da. 

:vik:Also vertragt euch wieder. :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Khaane: Willst du jetzt etwa noch eine C&R-Diskussion lostreten???

mfg Flo


----------



## inkognito23 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hab diesen Thread erst nach Eröffnung meines Threads gefunden.
Trotzdem mach ich hier mal nen Querverweis:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145118


----------



## Alex.k (30. März 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo, reichen für die Branzino 275m 15lb?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. März 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Locker...


----------



## Alex.k (30. März 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Danke


----------



## fjordsepp (2. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Alles weit hergeholt!.Kann ich nach meiner Erfahrung nur sagen.Fische selbst eine Certate 3500,eine Morethan 3000,und eine Stella.Erst einmal weisen auch diese Rollen mal hin und wieder Fehler auf(herstellungsbedingt-Fertigungsfehler).Ist zwar angesichts des Preises traurig,aber es kommt vor.Ich tendiere mehr zur Daiwa-Rolle weil Sie meines Erachtens nach auf Dauer mehr aus sich heraus holen lässt.War beim Thun und Nilbarschfischen und da haben gleich zwei Stellas den Geist aufgegeben.ALLE Saltiga Rollen hielten der Prozedur einwandtfrei stand.In dieser Extremsituation kann sich Shimano ne Scheibe von Daiwa abschneiden,auch wenn die Stella ne feine Rolle ist.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Weiß zwar nicht was du uns genau mit deinem Posting mitteilen willst, aber nenne doch mal bitte die genauen Rollenmodelle mit Größe...

mfg Flo


----------



## Ranger (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich verstehe den Fjordsepp ;-) Bin auch weg von meinen Stella´s und habe beide FB´s 2500er + 4000er verkauft...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



fjordsepp schrieb:


> In dieser Extremsituation kann sich Shimano ne Scheibe von Daiwa abschneiden,auch wenn die Stella ne feine Rolle ist.


Ne HP-Shamoni ist halt was für Dünnbrettbohrer!  Oder Leichtfänger, oder DAS Zuckerli für Dauerschneider, wie man's nimmt ... hat ja auch seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ne HP-Shamoni ist halt was für Dünnbrettbohrer!  Oder Leichtfänger, oder DAS Zuckerli für Dauerschneider, wie man's nimmt ... hat ja auch seine Berechtigung.




Det du sitzt nicht auf dem Hochseil und schaust auf die Arena runter, du stehst mit einer roten Nase mittendrin#d


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Also ne HP-Shamoni wie auch Daiwa ist auf jeden Fall was für alle Leute, die oft angeln gehen und ihre Zeit mehr am Wasser verbringen, als vor dem Rechner - Schneider oder nicht. Es sei denn es ist gerade Schonzeit... |rolleyes

Besonders schick machen sich Shamonis übrigens an Ruten mit vollendeten, richtigen Ringwicklungen. Gebaut von Leuten, die etwas von Handwerkskunst verstehen...


----------



## TRANSformator (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:Ich brech zam   |clown:|clown:|clown:   ist der Spruch geil!!!!



Der von Det war aaber auch nicht schlecht.....das einige nicht darüber lachen können, ist nachvollziehbar. Blondinen lachen auch selten über Blondinen-Witze.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also ne HP-Shamoni wie auch Daiwa ist auf jeden Fall was für alle Leute, die oft angeln gehen und ihre Zeit mehr am Wasser verbringen, als vor dem Rechner - Schneider oder nicht. Es sei denn es ist gerade Schonzeit... |rolleyes
> 
> Besonders schick machen sich Shamonis übrigens an Ruten mit vollendeten, richtigen Ringwicklungen. Gebaut von Leuten, die etwas von Handwerkskunst verstehen...



In your Face


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ne HP-Shamoni ist halt was für Dünnbrettbohrer!  Oder Leichtfänger, oder DAS Zuckerli für Dauerschneider, wie man's nimmt ... hat ja auch seine Berechtigung.



Was ein Glück das es in diesem Thread um ein Daiwa-Modell geht - der geistige Dünnsinn ist ja sonst wirklich schwer zu ertragen. 

PS: Ich habe keine Stella, will auch keine, bin kein Shimano-Freund - aber was hier für Statements kommen - da braucht der eine oder andere eventuell doch _so hochpreisiges Getackle_, oder? Weniger Zeit auf dem Hochseil, mehr am Wasser, dann wird das auch was mit dem _erfahrenen Angler _statt dem Theoretiker... Die _Leichtfänger_ fangen immerhin was, ohne Bergekran...

Über Tackle-Fetischisten kann man lachen, kein Thema. Nur sollte das ganze dann auch ein bisschen belegbar sein und nicht nur aus sinnfreiem Gesabbel bestehen. Mache ich auch oft genug (mit dem Lachen), ein wenig Selbstironie schadet ja keinem, selbst Rollenbastlern würde sowas gut zu Gesicht stehen. 

*Aber: *Wollen wir eventuell zum Thema des Thread zurückkommen: *Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000* :m

PS: Den Vergleich von Flo mit der roten Nase fand ich auch klasse! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Detlef
Die letzte Zeit war das irgendwie zu hart mit Deinen Rundumschlägen.
Das muss ich nicht gut finden oder???
Das geht klar gegen Leute wo solche Aüsserungen überhaupt nicht passen.

Wir kennen uns ja schon lange und ich schätze Vieles was Du geschrieben hast und habe auch viel von Dir gelernt, aber im Moment bin ich mehr als irritiert von Deinem Verhalten???

Hier nur zu posten um zu sticheln halte ich für unverschämt, dann bleib lieber im RBF.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Transformator

Dein Posting ist einfach unverschämt.
Warum meinst Du hier was schreiben zu sollen?
Hast Du solche Rollen, interessierst Du dich für solche Rollen?
Oder willst Du nur spamen?

Erzähl mal! 
Das sollte man mit 22 Lenzen schon mal begründen können.


----------



## TRANSformator (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Transformator
> 
> Dein Posting ist einfach unverschämt.
> Warum meinst Du hier was schreiben zu sollen?
> ...



Vorweg: Ich fische keine Branzino, weil sie mir zu teuer ist. Das ist aber auch völlig egal, weil mein Posting sich ausschließlich auf die Shimano bezog. Det`s Post bezog sich ebenso ausschließlich auf die Shimano.

Was ist an meinem Posting unverschämt? Nur weil sich ein 22-Jähriger anmaßt, etwas Shimano-kritisches zu sagen, ist das sofort unverschämt oder Spam? Solche Vorurteile sind in meinen Augen unverschämt. Erfahrung braucht Zeit/Alter, allerdings ist das nicht zu pauschalisieren. Woher willst du wissen, ob ich mich mit meinen 22 Jahren von der Einstellung und dem Wissen her nicht mit 90% der Ü40-Fraktion messen kann? Aber das ist typisch....ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich sowas erlebe. Gab mal ne Zeit, in der ich "Ältere" beruflich schulen musste. Da hat sich auch der ein oder andere mit dem geringen Alter schwer getan.

Jetzt heißt es gleich sicherlich, ich sei überheblich........allerdings ist die Art "Ach Jüngelchen, du hast doch noch garkeine Ahnung.." genauso überheblich. Wer weiß, vll verhalte ich mich in zwanzig Jahren aber auch genauso vorurteilshaft!?

Und ja, ich habe schon verschiedene Shimanos gefischt. Mein Vater fischt seit Jahren nur noch Shimano, die ich auch das ein oder andere Mal in den Händen hatte und jedes Jahr warte. Ich finde die Shimanos nicht schlecht, sie tun ihren Dienst, vorallem weil mein Vater in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr so häufig los geht. Wie sie sich im harten Dauereinsatz machen, kann ich daher nicht beurteilen. Dazu verweise ich dann einfach mal auf die Postings vom FjordSepp und vom Ranger. Die scheinen ja Erfahrungen im härteren Einsatz mit den Shimanos zu haben. Was ich allerdings rein optisch aufgrund der Wartungen beurteilen kann, ist die Materialverwendung bei Shimano.
Bestimmte Dinge sind da auch Kunststoff gefertigt, der sicherlich nicht so stabil wie andere Materialien ist. Das muss ja noch nicht bedeuten, dass es schlecht ist, bis zu einem bestimmten Belastungsgrad mag das ja völlig ausreichen. Ab einem gewissen Belastungsgrad aber eben vll auch nicht mehr (siehe Erfahrungswerte vom FjordSepp). Und dann ist da immer noch der Preis. Eine Rolle ist immer nur so gut wie der Preis....bekomme ich woanders vergleichbare Qualität für die Hälfte vom Geld, ist vereinfacht gesgat die günstigere Rolle auch die bessere Rolle.

Wer weiß, ich wäre bei meinem Einsatzzweck vll sogar glücklich mit ner Stella, bins aber mit ner anderen Rolle auch.
Und das für die Hälfte des Stella-Preises.

Ich habe mir meine Meinung gebildet und andere sich ihre. Steht ja jedem zu und niemand kann behaupten, dass seine Meinung die einzig Wahre ist.

Diese ganze Diskussion ist sowieso mehr oder weniger subjektiv, da jeder nur seine eigenen Erfahrungen propagiert.


Ps: Der Spruch von Flo-Zanderkönig und die anschließende Reaktion vom Martin-Obelt müssten dann in deinen Augen ja ebenso unverschämt sein, oder? Sorry, da hab ich doch glatt vergessen, dass sich das ja gegen einen Shimano-Kritiker richtete und somit legitim war/ist.

Nichts für ungut, in Zukunft schreibt doch direkt am Anfang in eure Threads die Bedingungen zur Post-Erstellung. Kritisch äußern darf man sich ja eh nicht, weil sonst direkt der Knüppel rausgeholt wird.

1. Es darf nichts Negatives gegen Shimano gesagt werden, da solche Kommentare als persönliche Angriffe gegen die Benutzer solcher Rollen gewertet werden.
2......
3......
4......
5......
6.......


Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich habe ja Gott sei Dank mehrere Rollen von Shimano und auch von Daiwa, sodass mir zu einigen Postings recht schnell eine der letzten großen deutschen Persönlichkeiten einfällt:

Dieter Nuhr

Viel mehr kann man eigentlich nicht dazu sagen und jeglicher weiterer Kommentar ist verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Nein, es geht hier nicht um Shimano vs. Daiwa.

Sondern es geht einfach nur darum, das man nur über HE Rollen ob es jetzt Shimano, Daiwa, Van Staal, Accurate oder Zeabass ist urteilen soll, wenn man sie auch wirklich gefischt hat und besitzt.

Fjordsepp´s Posting wollte ich auch nicht wiederlegen, war nur daran interessiert welche Daiwagröße, gegen welche Shimanogröße angetreten ist und etwas irritiert, warum das im Morethan Branzino Theard steht.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Transformator

Danke für die ausführliche Begründung.

Jetzt verstehe ich Dich besser und kann das ganz gut nachvollziehen.
Wenn Du die Rollen wartest erlaubt das natürlich einige Einblicke. Vorrausgesetzt die Rollen deines Vaters sind schon ein paar Jahre älter, dürfte die Solidität auch eher besser sein als bei den aktuell vertriebenen Modellen.

Gruss

Pauly
Die Anspielung auf Dein Alter war etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## fjordsepp (3. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Äääähmm,das war ein einfacher Erfahrungsbericht mehr nicht!Es geht mir auch keineswegs um ein "Simano vs. Daiwa".Vielmehr ging es mir ums Erlebte.Wie gesagt,ich fische auch eine Branzino und nur deswegen hinterlegte ich den Beitrag hier.Wollte damit keineswegs irgend eine Massenpanik auslösen.Auch wenn einige das vielleicht anders sehen sollten.

Gruss


----------



## Pete Pike (5. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> kann? Aber das ist typisch....ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich sowas erlebe. Gab mal ne Zeit, in der ich "Ältere" beruflich schulen musste. Da hat sich auch der ein oder andere mit dem geringen Alter schwer getan.
> 
> Jetzt heißt es gleich sicherlich, ich sei überheblich........allerdings ist die Art "Ach Jüngelchen, du hast doch noch garkeine Ahnung.." genauso überheblich.
> 
> Gruß


Ich arbeite in einem 100-Mann-Betrieb und bin dort mit 23 Jahren die Nr 6 und der Teil der Belegschaft, der unter mir steht, ist zu 3/4 auch älter. Glücklicherweise sind die Leute dort fast alle so intelligent, derartige Vorurteile zu vergessen (andernfalls würde ich sie auch abmahnen  ist aber nicht nötig). Ausnahmen hat man aber auch da, extrem nervtötend


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in einem 100-Mann-Betrieb und bin dort mit 23 Jahren die Nr 6 und der Teil der Belegschaft, der unter mir steht, ist zu 3/4 auch älter. Glücklicherweise sind die Leute dort fast alle so intelligent, derartige Vorurteile zu vergessen (andernfalls würde ich sie auch abmahnen  ist aber nicht nötig). Ausnahmen hat man aber auch da, extrem nervtötend


 

Als die Nr. 6 in der Firma darfst du Leute abmahnen?
Kommt mir reichlich seltsam vor.#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## TRANSformator (5. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Als die Nr. 6 in der Firma darfst du Leute abmahnen?
> Kommt mir reichlich seltsam vor.#c
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Er darf vll nicht persönlich abmahnen, aber er kann es evtl. veranlassen, wenn Leute ihrer Arbeit nicht nachkommen und sich Anweisungen widersetzen.

So, nun aber genug Offtopic hier. War doch der Branzino Thread...Leider ließ sich die kleine Abdrift nicht vermeiden, trotzdem sollte langsam wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück gekehrt werden.

Gruß


----------



## Pete Pike (5. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Als die Nr. 6 in der Firma darfst du Leute abmahnen?
> Kommt mir reichlich seltsam vor.#c
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Wenn ein Mitarbeiter sich in irgendeiner Weise querstellt gibt es immer Möglichkeiten, den _irgendwie_ abzumahmen oder zu kündigen. Machbar ist das überall, nur ob man es generell dazu kommen lassen sollte, oder ob es überhaupt dazu kommt, ist ne andere Sache. Nun Schluss mit OT |uhoh:


----------



## Irainmanl (15. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Guckt Euch das mal an... finde ich unglaublich !! Ihr müsst links die währung ändern und wenn da dann ein preis über 8000,00Euro steht, habt ihr alles richtig gemacht :-D

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25_1153&products_id=8318


----------



## Irainmanl (15. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Voll die reudigen !!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Was genau hat das mit der Branzino zu tun?

Wo liegt das Problem wenn sowas angeboten wird? Gibt ja auch Autos die für >500000€ angeboten werden, da beschwert sich keiner. Wer Spaß dran hat soll das Teil bestellen, die anderen alssen es einfach.

Oder?


----------



## Khaane (15. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wundert mich ebenfalls nicht, finde ich jetzt nicht besonders - Ist doch gut, dass es auch für die Luxus-Klientel noch "preisgerechtes" Tackle gibt. 

Was mich nur etwas wundert, warum sind bei Plat nur einige ungenaue Fotos drin - Man(n) möchte seine 8000 € Rute vor der Bestellung doch ausgiebig begutachten.


----------



## Irainmanl (15. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Weiss nicht wo das problem ist schleienfan... die frage habe ich gar nicht gestellt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Irainmanl schrieb:


> Voll die reudigen !!!



wieso? Ist doch mal nen Sahnestück von einer Brandungsrute, erst schauen was drin steckt und dann maulen :q



Khaane schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich nur etwas wundert, warum sind bei Plat nur einige ungenaue Fotos drin - Man(n) möchte seine 8000 € Rute vor der Bestellung doch ausgiebig begutachten.



Jede Rute scheint mit dem Namen des Besitzers versehen zu sein und bei der Lieferzeit würde es mich wundern wen Plat auch nur 1 Expl da hat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Irainmanl schrieb:


> Weiss nicht wo das problem ist schleienfan... die frage habe ich gar nicht gestellt.



Nehme mal an Du meinst mich?

Problem habe ich keines, ich verstehe nur den Zusammenhang zum Thema "Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000" nicht wirklich. ;+



Irainmanl schrieb:


> Voll die reudigen !!!



Und das verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, was willst Du uns sagen? #c


----------



## ivo (15. April 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

|good:

Ich verstehe auch nicht was das mit diesem Thread zu tun hat.#c


----------



## TroutFighter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Kleine Schwester!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ist eine Daiwa Exist in Morethan Branzino Optik


----------



## PetriHelix (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich habe gestern meine neue Rocksweeper bekommen und überlege womit ich die Rute paaren soll. Eine Morethan Branzino 3000 würde gut passen denke ich.

Hat jemand einen guten Ratschlag wo man die Rolle derzeit "günstig" bekommt?


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Nicht wirklich, der Yen ist sehr hoch sodass sich der Import aus JP nicht lohnen würde, der günstigste in D wäre der hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Daiwa-Angelrolle...llen?hash=item5ad3cbccac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## flori66 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, der Yen ist sehr hoch sodass sich der Import aus JP nicht lohnen würde, der günstigste in D wäre der hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Daiwa-Angelrolle...llen?hash=item5ad3cbccac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Was soll denn diese Schelle, die bei dem Ebay-Angebot mit abgebildet ist, für einen Sinn haben?


----------



## trixi-v-h (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich würde erstmal mit dem Kauf warten, nächtes Jahr legt Daiwa noch eine Ecke zu mit der Branzino.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

@Trixi: wie menstd Du das, gerne per PN  

@Flori KP was das sein soll


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich habe schon ein paar Branzinos in der Hand gehabt, fische selber eine, aber die Schelle habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Möchte mal behaupten die gehört nicht auf das Bild!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal mit dem Kauf warten, nächtes Jahr legt Daiwa noch eine Ecke zu mit der Branzino.



#c

Das würde mich auch interessieren?


----------



## PetriHelix (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Die aus der Bucht habe ich auch schon gefunden und diese Schelle hat mich ein wenig "beunruhigt" 

Muss die Rolle nicht sofort haben. Denke so ab 499 abwärts werde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

kannst doch nen Preis vorschlagen. Wie gesagt Import lohnt sich def nicht. EK wäre so um 480 € kommen aber Zoll und Märchensteuer hauen das wieder auf DE Niveau


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich denke mal in diversen "Weihnachtsaktionen" findet sich da was!

Meist hat Askari so kurz nach Weihnachten Rabattaktionen, Katalogpreis 595€, wenn es 20% gibt bist Du bei 476€!

Edit: Diese Aktionen lohnt es sich eh zu beobachten, da habe ich letzten Winter eine große Certate auch extrem billig geschossen! 4000er Certate für 255€ war echt ein guter Kurs...


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Evtl hat sich da jemand die Schelle als Zusatzsicherung, dass er die Rolle net verliert gedacht...! Also um die Rute nochma rum...!

Jow, hatte bei meiner Branzi damals auch einfach kurz vor Schluss mal nen "frechen" Preisvorschlag gemacht und sie für 410.-€ gekriegt...! War aber auch bisl niedriger angesetzt, wie die jetzt! Bisl frech muss ma sein und Glück haben...!


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

...hervorkram... 

...möchte noch jemand seine persönliche, ultimative
"Lobhudelei" auf die o.g. Rolle loswerden...dann bitte 

Pers. könnte ich für einen relativen schmalen Taler an eine
2x gefischte und noch mit Garantie behaftete Branzino kommen.

Brauchen tu ich so etwas natürlich nicht #c
'haben möchte ich sie aber unbedingt 

Einsatzgebiet #c.....naja, gerne würde ich sie an
meiner VHF -120 dauerhaft mit 100 Gramm Gufis fischen.

Steckt die Rolle das weg ?
..oder ist sie dafür doch etwas zu schwach auf der Brust ?
..oder muß eine Rolle dieser (Preis) Klasse das dauerhaft vertragen.

Danke für Eure Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Ranger (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hey,

ich fische die Branzino seit Januar 2008. Sehr häufig mit Großködern bis 25cm. Bisher läuft die Rolle tadellos, allerdings wird irgendwann Schluß sein, denn die Belastungen die auf die Rolle wirken müssen irgendwann Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Ranger schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich fische die Branzino seit Januar 2008. Sehr häufig mit Großködern bis 25cm. Bisher läuft die Rolle tadellos, allerdings wird irgendwann Schluß sein, denn die Belastungen die auf die Rolle wirken müssen irgendwann Spuren hinterlassen.


 
Danke für Deine Information.
Ich denke, begründet auf Informationen welche mir aus dem Kreise der Benutzer vorliegen; die Rolle wird dauerhaft
mit WG's um die 100 Gramm trotzdem gut zurechtkommen.

Allerdings zeigt mir die Erfahrung auch, dass ab einem 
Köder-WG von 100 Gramm beim dauerhaften werfen mit der Multi, die Vorteile klar zugunsten der Multi tendieren.

Danke


----------



## Alex.k (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Wenn ich mir so die Preise anschaue hat sich nichts großartig verändert. Ich habe meine vor mehr als einem Jahr für 560EU kaufen dürfen(neu). Mit einer Aktion von Askari. Wer dort diese Rolle bei solchen Aktionen kauft, sollte sich für mind. 5 Wochen Wartezeit einstellen. 

Dieser Shop arbeitet noch mit veraltetem Lagersystem(kleine Zettel), da ist es schwer nachzuvollziehen wie viele Rollen noch auf Lager sind. Wenn es überhaupt ein Lager gibt- _Just in WAIT_ heißt hier die Devise.

Alex


----------



## Bobster (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich bin mit meiner auch immer noch sehr zufrieden:l

Ein Traum von einer Rolle :q

...und ja, preislich hat sich in all den Jahren nicht viel verändert.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



			
				Bobster;3468442[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ich bin mit meiner auch immer noch sehr zufrieden:l*[/COLOR]
> 
> Ein Traum von einer Rolle :q
> 
> ...und ja, preislich hat sich in all den Jahren nicht viel verändert.


 


Nicht nur Du,#h

ich auch.Wenn nur die Original E-Spulen nicht so unverschämt teuer wären.


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo an alle

Es ist soweit und ich hole mir endlich demnächst diese Rolle.

Dabei bin ich auf diese Beschreibung gestossen.

http://www.angeljoe.de/angelrollen/...bremse/daiwa-morethan-branzino-3000--757.html


Ist das ne andere oder neue Branzino???

Ist die besser oder schlechter wie die ''normale '' Branzino???


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Die Beschreibung lese ich das erste mal, das Bild zeigt aufjeden Fall eine Branzino.


----------



## Ranger (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Die Erstauflage der Branzino war tatsächlich limitiert... Ich denke bei angeljoe macht du nix falsch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich würde in dem Laden anrufen,und mir die Unterschiede erklären lassen.Dann kannst du immer noch abwägen,ob dir
der Aufpreis angemessen vorkommt.:m


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich denke ich werds so machen wie von Jürgen vorgeschlagen und dort anrufen.

Mal sehen was es da auf sich hat.

Oder es weiss ja jemand doch noch ein wenig mehr?


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werds so machen wie von Jürgen vorgeschlagen *und dort anrufen.*
> 
> Mal sehen was es da auf sich hat.
> 
> Oder es weiss ja jemand doch noch ein wenig mehr?


 


Bitte halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden.Mich interessiert es auch,obwohl ich schon die "Standart" habe.:m


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Das mache ich gerne,Jürgen.

Kann aber etwas dauern,da ich zur Zeit beruflich in England bin.

Ich habe vorhin schon angerufen,ging nur die Mail-Box an.

Nachricht habe ich hinterlassen.Vielleicht ruft er zurück,was ihn dann nichts kostet und für mich auch viiiiiel billiger wird.

Wenn ich was weiss melde ich mich |wavey:


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Ranger schrieb:


> Die Erstauflage der Branzino war tatsächlich limitiert... Ich denke bei angeljoe macht du nix falsch.



Hallo Ranger

Wenns die Erstauflage ist,ist die denn anders gebaut worden mit anderen Komponenten?

Weil die diese Rolle mit Hybrid Gedöns anpreisen.

Hast du Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop???

Kann man da bedenkenlos kaufen???


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

*
Diese Beschreibung las ich bei einem e-bay Verkäufer.*
*Mit ein wenig Fantasie stellt man die Wörter ein wenig um ,noch 3mal mehr Hybrid rein und schon ist man neugierig.:q*


*Das ist wohl die normale Beschreibung der Rolle und bei dem von mir verlinkten Shop haben sie wohl den Text ein wenig umgeschrieben.*


*Also falscher Alarm das es sich vielleicht um eine andere Branzino handeln könnte,oder???
*

Mit der MORETHAN BRANZINO 3000 aus dem Japanprogramm demonstriert DAIWA, dass es möglich ist mehr als nur eine Rolle zu konstruieren. Wer die MORETHAN in der Hand hält wird diese Rolle nicht mehr weglegen wollen, gehört sie doch in Punkto Design und Ausstattung zum Besten was die Geräte-Welt zu bieten hat. Die Getriebeeinheit besteht aus dem neuartigen *HYPER *DIGIGEAR Getriebe, das bisher nur bei der SALTIGA Serie Verwendung fand. Das Getriebematerial ist herkömmlichen Aluminiummaterialien in Bezug auf Langlebigkeit um Welten überlegen und ermöglicht bei gelegentlicher Pflege einen lebenslangen Einsatz. Die MORETHAN Spule ist aus einem Aluminiumblock gefräst und mit "Woven Kohlefaser" unterlegt, das eigentlich nur im Fahrzeug- und Rutenbau verwendet wird. 

Die MORETHAN BRANZINO ist eine Rolle, die Anglerträume weckt bzw. wahr werden lässt.


REAL FOUR Concept
11 "CRBB"      Kugellager
Washable Konstruktion
Infinite Rücklaufsperre
Twist Buster II
HardBody-Z Gehäuse mit Air      Metal Rotor
Cross-Wrap Schnurverlegung
Aluminiumkurbel,      maschinengefräst
Twist Buster-II      Schnurlaufröllchen, Titanium beschichtet (Patent-Nr. EP08876760B1)
Geschmiedete Superweitwurf      Aluminiumspule mit TiN-beschichteter Abwurfkante
Hyper DigiGear Getriebe
Air Rotation Rollenlauf
Silent Achshub-System
AirBail Rollenbügel,      Titanium beschichtet
     (Patent-Nr. EP1038437B1)
Longlife Bügelfeder
GyroSpin
Wassergeschützte Bremse
Made in Japan
  Schnurkapazität: 185 / 0,30 mm
Übersetzung: 4,8 : 1
Gewicht: 280 Gramm
Schnureinzug: 81 cm
11 Kugellager
​


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Tino schrieb:


> *Diese Beschreibung las ich bei einem e-bay Verkäufer.*
> *Mit ein wenig Fantasie stellt man die Wörter ein wenig um ,noch 3mal mehr Hybrid rein und schon ist man neugierig.:q*
> 
> 
> ...


 



In meinen Augen falscher Alarm,und damit zu teuer.:m
Gibt günstigere Anbieter.


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Sehe ich genauso,Jürgen.

Was anderes : Ich will die Branzino ausschliesslich in der Ostsee nutzen.

Kann ich sie dort uneingeschränkt einsetzen,ist sie absolut salzwassertauglich???

Oder dann doch lieber die neue Certate mit der versiegelten Bremse???


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

In der Ostsee macht sie es nicht lange, aber außerhalb schon 

Sorry konnte es mir nicht verkneifen. ist eine Salzwasserrolle die ursprünglich für das angeln auf Wolfsbarsche gebaut wurde


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Beim Watangeln steht man ja bekanntlich *IN *der Ostsee.

Also angel ich auch in der Ostsee Herr Naseweiss

Trotzdem danke für deinen Tip,Denni !!!


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Nur mal ein Tip 
Hier gibts vom 4. - 12. November 20 % auf *Alles*. 
Also wer so einen Laden in der Nähe hat, fragen kostet nichts. 
Ist nur die Frage, ob die Rolle auf Lager ist. :g


----------



## tok plaa (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo,

ich habe die Branzino Morethan im März auch bei A.... gekauft. 455,00......das deckt sich mit dem o.a. Preis. Die Rolle ist eine Augenweide. Sie kommt zwar nicht ganz an die Laufruhe einer Stella, ist jedoch meiner Meinung nach wesentlich robuster und sieht edler aus - Geschmacksache. Ich fische damit auf Zander mit 21 bzw. 30g Köpfen und am Bodden auf Hecht und Dorsch. Beim Dorschangeln kommen auch Bleiköpfe bis 40g zum Einsatz. Da die Branzino jedes Wochenende zum Einsatz kommt und wirklich nicht geschont wird, kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur eine Kaufempfehlung zu diesem Preis geben. 

Gruß aus CE

Axel


----------



## Tino (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Danke Axel

das war doch mal ein kleiner aber feiner Erfahrungsbericht der einem Freude macht diese Rolle zu kaufen.:l


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. November 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Tino schrieb:


> Beim Watangeln steht man ja bekanntlich *IN *der Ostsee.
> 
> Also angel ich auch in der Ostsee Herr Naseweiss
> 
> Trotzdem danke für deinen Tip,Denni !!!


Du stehst in der See aber die Rolle sollte sich außerhalb befinden, oder bist Du einer von der Hardcore Fraktion die bis zum Hals reinwatten??


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Tino schrieb:


> Danke Axel
> 
> das war doch mal ein kleiner aber feiner Erfahrungsbericht der einem Freude macht diese Rolle zu kaufen.:l


 Hallo Tino, ich weiß, du bist wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht zu hause, aber wie du weißt, hab ich ebenfalls DEIN problem...

Certate oder Branzino oder auch noch anders, die infinity q...

hast du nun schon ne kaufentscheidung getroffen?

Gruß Vossi


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

...Und nochmal den Aufruf an alle... 
(sorry, wollte jetzt nicht alle seiten des treathes durchhämmern...)

"Warum kostet diese Rolle laut UVP Daiwa ca 100€ mehr als die Certate?";+

anderes material? andere bauteile? etc...

und angenommen, ihr könnt mir argumente dafür bringen...gleich die nächste Frage: " warum ist ne E-Spule für das teil so saumäßig teuer?"#c

P.S. ist ein super schickes ding, und überleg es mir zuzulegen, aber nur, wenn ich auch weiß, warum ich soviel geld ausgeben sollte....

Danke Jungs


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Du stehst in der See aber die Rolle sollte sich außerhalb befinden, oder bist Du einer von der Hardcore Fraktion die bis zum Hals reinwatten??



Hallo Denni   Ich bin nicht zimperlich. Wenn ich die Rute mal abstellen muss , steht sie auch mal kurz im Wasser (Rolle dann unter Wasser). Das macht meine Caldia (die 1.) ohne zu murren mit. Wenn man in der Ostsee angelt ,muss ne Rolle das abkönnen.                           Denni,ich sollte auch nen Sechser im Lotto haben,aber so ist das mit dem sollen.


----------



## Tino (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> wieso? Ist doch mal nen Sahnestück von einer Brandungsrute, erst schauen was drin steckt und dann
> Maulen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny877 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Ich möchte mal meine Langzeiterfahrung mit der Morethan Branzino kundtun.
Meine Rolle habe ich Anfang 2008 gekauft. Sie ist neben den Steez und AlphaR Baitcasterrollen die einzige stationäre Rolle die ich verwende. Sie hat viele Stunden auf Rheinzander hinter sich. Seitdem ich in Hamburg wohne ist sie auch jedes Wochenende auf Dorsch und Mefo in der Ostsee-Brandung im Einsatz.
Nach jedem Ostsee Einsatz spüle ich sie grundsätzlich in der Badenwanne mit warmen Wasser ab. Jetzt wollte ich mir mal das Innenleben anschauen und die Teile entfetten. Hier ein paar Filetierfotos von heute Mittag. Da soweit alles bestens aussieht, habe ich sie neu geölt, gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*



danny877 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal meine Langzeiterfahrung mit der Morethan Branzino kundtun.
> Meine Rolle habe ich Anfang 2008 gekauft. Sie ist neben den Steez und AlphaR Baitcasterrollen die einzige stationäre Rolle die ich verwende. Sie hat viele Stunden auf Rheinzander hinter sich. Seitdem ich in Hamburg wohne ist sie auch jedes Wochenende auf Dorsch und Mefo in der Ostsee-Brandung im Einsatz.
> Nach jedem Ostsee Einsatz spüle ich sie grundsätzlich in der Badenwanne mit warmen Wasser ab. Jetzt wollte ich mir mal das Innenleben anschauen und die Teile entfetten. Hier ein paar Filetierfotos von heute Mittag. Da soweit alles bestens aussieht, habe ich sie neu geölt, gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobster (11. November 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Für mich der reinste Wahnsinn !
Ich würde meine niemals wieder zusammen bekommen, mindesten 10 Schrauben/Teile übrig behalten.

Also, Hut ab vor Deiner "Leistung" 
und es beruhigt mich ungemein, das ich dann ja bei meiner
nix machen brauch-das sie ja O.K. ist :q


----------



## big lake (5. August 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo,

liebe Besitzer der Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000!!

Mich würde interessieren wie es Euch bis dato mit der Rolle 

ergangen hat?

Es ist ja jetzt doch einiges an Zeit vergangen, so, dass man 

von einem Langzeittest sprechen kann.

Wäre über Euer feedback sehr dankbar.


Beste Grüße #h

big lake


----------



## danny877 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Meiner geht es sehr gut. Habe sie intensiv über die Jahre gefischt, habe zwischenzeitlich auch ein paar Jahre in Hamburg gewohnt und sie dort im Frühjahr und Herbst jedes zweite/dritte Wochenende verwendet um Spökets an der Blechpeitsche durch die Brandung zu ziehen. (Inkl. Salzwasserbad da hüfttief im Wasser stehend und Ablage am Strand beim versorgen der Fische) Nach jedem Salzwasser-Einsatz gut mit Warmwasser gespült und nach jedem Zweiten gefettet/geölt. 
Jetzt mit zwei kleinen Kids hat die Branzino erstmal Pause, bis ich wieder mehr Zeit habe. Ich glaube die hält wie die Blechpeitsche noch sehr sehr lange.


----------



## big lake (7. August 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000*

Hallo danny877,

danke für Deine Rückmeldung!!! #6

Ich kann auch nur positives über die Rolle berichten!

Man kann durchaus sagen, dass es sich um eine sehr robuste 

Rolle handelt, die nebenbei auch noch super aussieht!!


----------

